# Diesel Ryder/Snowryder Stealth Grow



## dangreen (Aug 24, 2008)

Hi everyone I am new to this forum and i wanted to share with you my grow. 

The Diesel Ryders sprouted 8/12, and the Snowryder were just planted today.
I am growing in a homebox 56x56x6.5 using a 600watt HPS for the whole grow on 20/4 light cycle. Using Roots Organics soil and nutes. I won't start nutes for another week on the Diesel's which are planted in 3 gallon pots. Also i have a outdoor female that started flowering.


----------



## jollygreengiant8 (Aug 24, 2008)

welcome and good luck.


----------



## dangreen (Aug 24, 2008)

Recent pics of the Diesel Ryder's. Also i am doing 10 diesel ryder's and 3 snowryder's until the males get sorted out.


----------



## dangreen (Aug 27, 2008)

Around day 13 or less for some. Two snowryder's have sprouted this morning. Will be adding nutes in a few days for the first time.


----------



## dangreen (Aug 27, 2008)

This is my first indoor grow ever and comments are always welcome. 

All 3 Snowryder's have sprouted now. Ill post some new pics in a few days. I am starting the 10 Diesel Ryder's with a light dose of nutes today. We shall see how that goes. Also i should be able to sex them in a week or so.


----------



## jollygreengiant8 (Aug 27, 2008)

everything looks good man...whats the N-P-K of your nutes?


----------



## dangreen (Aug 28, 2008)

Not sure they are made by Aurora Roots Organics, all organic nutes. Got them at the hydroponics store.


----------



## dangreen (Aug 28, 2008)

I think I'm gonna use Fox Farms next time if i don't have good luck with this stuff. I gave them like 1/4 the amount recommended to start out with.


----------



## dangreen (Aug 28, 2008)

Updated pictures.


----------



## jollygreengiant8 (Aug 29, 2008)

they are coming along. what light cycle do you have them on?
are those from fem seeds? if not do you plan on breeding any?
looking good keep it up


----------



## dangreen (Aug 29, 2008)

Unfortunately they are not fem seeds, but i am planning on breeding some more so i don't have to buy any. Might also try and cross the snow and the diesel later down the road. I have them on a 20/4 light cycle, i moved the light closer today i think the snow ryder are stretching to much. I am gonna start germinating a few more snow ryder's in a few days.


----------



## Jay420 (Aug 29, 2008)

Subscribed! I want to do Lr2's and diesel ryders so bad. Soon I will bebyig some seeds. What company did you get your seeds from if you dont mind me asking? Good luck!


----------



## dangreen (Aug 29, 2008)

I have got all my seed successfully to the US from dope-seeds.com. Thanks for tuning in! Might wanna look into snowryder as well, cheapest auto flowering seeds available.

* Snowryder autoflowering cannabis seeds - available now*

Growth period :10 weeks from seed to harvest! 
Seeds Per Pack : 10
snowryder is a 100% auto flowering strain, a hybrid of Lowryder and Snow White. This strain carries a powerful punch and is without a doubt one of the strongest Auto Flowering strains to date, Heavy Crystaling is a trade mark of snowryder, Trichomes even appear on the males ! The taste and smell of this strain is very similar to Snow white / White widow so is sure to please. Yield is Avarage (15g - 25g under floros per 6" pot) and the plants stay short (12" - 14") Snowryder is ready to harvest 10 weeks from planting.


----------



## dangreen (Aug 29, 2008)

Also just got done watering plants and i spotted 3 female ryder's already.  And they smell good too.


----------



## dangreen (Aug 29, 2008)

Pic of the Females so far and the Nutrients i started giving them two days ago.


----------



## jollygreengiant8 (Aug 30, 2008)

4 females already...nice


----------



## Jay420 (Aug 30, 2008)

Damn, your only like 5-7 days into the grow arnt you? I cant believe how fast the females are showing. How old are they now?


----------



## dangreen (Aug 30, 2008)

Alot of the diesel ryders sprouted on 8/12 so they are about 18 days old for some. 


Some pics of my outdoor plant, starting to bud strong.


----------



## dangreen (Aug 31, 2008)

5 Females spotted so far pretty happy with that turn out so far. I have heard a lot of people saying that they did not get any fem's out of 10 with there lowryders. Hopefully i will get another 1 or 2 more spotted in a few days. Ill load some pics later when lights come on.


----------



## dangreen (Aug 31, 2008)

Took some pictures after watering with nutrients. 

Keeping the male for a few days maybe make another room for him or put him outside. Not sure yet.


----------



## xman (Sep 1, 2008)

dangreen is this your first dieselryder grow? im now 7wks into my 2nd and have found a large variation in the plant size produced at maturity (from 16-28 inches uner 400w hps) although i think this is due to the taller plants being more diesel like than others! personally i think diesel ryder is a much nicer smoke than lr2 (but plants definatley dont produce as well as lr2!) despite this im sure you wont be dissapointed with the tasty buds and the rushy high they produce! good luck man! there looking good! cant wait to see what you get from a 600hps!


----------



## jackonthebox (Sep 1, 2008)

subscribed. I will be growing some autoflowering in around 6 months. I am learning as much as I can now.


----------



## Njsurf14 (Sep 1, 2008)

looking good


----------



## dangreen (Sep 1, 2008)

xman said:


> dangreen is this your first dieselryder grow? im now 7wks into my 2nd and have found a large variation in the plant size produced at maturity (from 16-28 inches uner 400w hps) although i think this is due to the taller plants being more diesel like than others! personally i think diesel ryder is a much nicer smoke than lr2 (but plants definatley dont produce as well as lr2!) despite this im sure you wont be dissapointed with the tasty buds and the rushy high they produce! good luck man! there looking good! cant wait to see what you get from a 600hps!


Hey ya this is my first time with this strain,I have heard they vary alot in size due to different pheno's. I think im gonna order the AK47-LR2 Females next to see what those are like. Hopefully the Snowryders are nice as well not much quantity but hopefully smoke will be worth it. If auto's don't seems to produce enough im gonna grow some regular plants from clones with a scrog.


Do you know if the auto ak47-lr2 produce as much as regular LR2? I am not that big of a fan for the smoke of LR2 but i've grown it outside and most produced over 40grams a plant dry.


Thanks all for tuning in i will keep ya posted pretty much daily.


----------



## jackonthebox (Sep 1, 2008)

I've heard the ak47-lr2's get fairly big. larger than the lr2's.


----------



## xman (Sep 1, 2008)

Having grown the original auto ak47 from lowlife i would say yes the AK47/LR2 cross will produce more than LR2 but i would also say that size is AK47's only good trait as when i grew it i was very dissapointed with the smoke! not heavy at all! and not nearly enough thc! the pictures of the cross look good though, might try it myself next time!


----------



## dangreen (Sep 1, 2008)

Yea was thinking of getting those in fem seeds so i don't have to worry about males. Friend's of mine have grown Ak-47 regular that i love the taste and high from very energetic. But gonna be a few months before those come into play, I just started germinating 4 more Snowryder's and have 3 seeds left.


Xman you got any pics of your diesel's?


----------



## Njsurf14 (Sep 1, 2008)

if you want to grow AK47 x Lowryder2 than check out this grow journal 

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/79911-lowlife-ak47-automatic.html

Follow everything this guy did his plants came out perfect


----------



## dangreen (Sep 1, 2008)

Yea i've read his journal before, turned out pretty good. Though i like to do my own kinda nutes and stuff so we will see how mine turn out. Check out this journal http://forum.grasscity.com/grow-journals/232116-herbalremedies-first-grow-pics-15.html thats why i picked the diesel's to start with.


----------



## Purple^stars (Sep 2, 2008)

Hey dangreen sweet grow this is very intresting im subscribing now i really like to see how your snowryder turns out their looking nice so far lots of female. Im still waiting on the seeds i orderd from dope-seeds.com I should get them in a few days, how many days did it take you to get your seeds from JIM at dope seeds.

I orderd 2 packs of lowryder AK-47x LR#2
1 pack of LR#2
1 pack of snowryder


----------



## dangreen (Sep 2, 2008)

I ordered Diesel Ryder's and they came in 5 days, the snowryder i got in 4 days in the U.S. Very happy with dope-seeds.com Hope they work out well for you, so far i have 7 diesel ryder females and 2 males not sure what im gonna do yet. Germinating 4 more Snowryder so will be planted in a few days. Let me know how your work out for you.


----------



## Purple^stars (Sep 2, 2008)

dangreen said:


> I ordered Diesel Ryder's and they came in 5 days, the snowryder i got in 4 days in the U.S. Very happy with dope-seeds.com Hope they work out well for you, so far i have 7 diesel ryder females and 2 males not sure what im gonna do yet. Germinating 4 more Snowryder so will be planted in a few days. Let me know how your work out for you.


 
Im a happy man today Dangreen cause I got my seeds today took 6 days from dope-seeds.com.I'm also very happy with dope-seeds.com, What more can i ask for my seeds came packaged very well very stealthy i think and beyond great communication with JIM from dope-seeds.com and fast shipping, althogh i didnt get my free pack of the tai haze seeds that dope makes but oh well im not gonna complain i got what i orderd, JIM may have run out of his tai haze IDK. Ill let you know how my snowryder turn out i hope mine will be good but optimal. hehe your diesl ryder has a great male/female ratio id say  are you gona polinate a few females for seeds runs and then the others are just for smoke hehe. I really like how that diesl ryder looks i will try it later let me know how you like the diesl ryder and snowryder.


----------



## dangreen (Sep 2, 2008)

Purple^stars said:


> Im a happy man today Dangreen cause I got my seeds today took 6 days from dope-seeds.com.I'm also very happy with dope-seeds.com, What more can i ask for my seeds came packaged very well very stealthy i think and beyond great communication with JIM from dope-seeds.com and fast shipping, althogh i didnt get my free pack of the tai haze seeds that dope makes but oh well im not gonna complain i got what i orderd, JIM may have run out of his tai haze IDK. Ill let you know how my snowryder turn out i hope mine will be good but optimal. hehe your diesl ryder has a great male/female ratio id say  are you gona polinate a few females for seeds runs and then the others are just for smoke hehe. I really like how that diesl ryder looks i will try it later let me know how you like the diesl ryder and snowryder.



Nice Purple i'm glad you got them today. They do have great packaging, though that sucks you didn't get the free seeds with purchase over $50 euro.

I am really happy with male/female ratio with the Diesel's. Hope the snow are about the same. Diesel have such a potent smell not sure if i am gonna grow again, though the smoke makes up for it I've heard. I would like to pollinate a female but not sure how i would do that without it messing up either my indoor or outdoor. Unless i can find a friend to put a male in there backyard till they get a little bigger and i can collect the pollen, guess we should see. Wish i had more money so i could make another small room for males but i don't at this point in time. So i might just see what the qty per plant ration is with the Diesel's, then order some more if i like them and pollinate a couple.

But i think the next grow I'm gonna do is probably fem LR#2xak47. Unless they put out some new auto's soon.


----------



## Purple^stars (Sep 2, 2008)

dangreen quick question what size pots are your plants in.


----------



## dangreen (Sep 2, 2008)

they recommend 5-7liters which is a little under 2 gallon pots, but i went with 3 gal just to be safe.

Are you planting all those at the same time? I'm jealous of your Ak-47's ....


----------



## Purple^stars (Sep 2, 2008)

dangreen said:


> they recommend 5-7liters which is a little under 2 gallon pots, but i went with 3 gal just to be safe.
> 
> Are you planting all those at the same time? I'm jealous of your Ak-47's ....


LOL. cool. Yeah i think im just gonna start small and try to get some seeds out of the first AK-47 females plants ill most likely start with 2 or 3 seeds of the AK-47 and then get a male out of the LR#2 to polinate the Ak47 and get seeds going then ill try the snow ryder that should be intresting.


----------



## dangreen (Sep 2, 2008)

Hey if you do some seeds let me know, i would like to get my hands on a few of those Ak's. I have decided to pull all my males at this point none of my friends will take a male to hold for me.

Anyways ill load some new pics tomorrow.


----------



## Purple^stars (Sep 3, 2008)

dangreen said:


> Hey if you do some seeds let me know, i would like to get my hands on a few of those Ak's. I have decided to pull all my males at this point none of my friends will take a male to hold for me.
> 
> Anyways ill load some new pics tomorrow.


 
ok cool cant wait to see some new pics of yours, color code your snowryder so i can see how their doing.


----------



## dangreen (Sep 3, 2008)

First pic is Snowryder's still small.... but they are about 2-3 weeks behind the Diesel's.


Rest of pics are my female Diesel's.


----------



## Purple^stars (Sep 3, 2008)

dangreen said:


> First pic is Snowryder's still small.... but they are about 2-3 weeks behind the Diesel's.
> 
> 
> Rest of pics are my female Diesel's.


nice man your baby's look very healthy are you useing a grow tent if so whow big is and or what are the dimensions. I just purchased my grow tent .

oh lol nevermind i just the first post 56''x56''x6.5' home made grow box.


----------



## jollygreengiant8 (Sep 3, 2008)

still looking good dangreen...how are those organic nutes working for you


----------



## Purple^stars (Sep 3, 2008)

Hey dangreen guess what This morning i emailed Jim and told him that i didnt get the free seeds in my package, so then he sent me some today. His customer service is by far the best ive ever experienced.


----------



## dangreen (Sep 3, 2008)

Hey guys the Organic Nutes seem to be working good, but im still not even close to full dosage. I water them with regular water wait 2 days then use the nutes 2 days then regular water again. Seems to be working ok was thinkin about watering them with nutes every 2 days without regular watering in between. 

Anyone have suggestions about the nutes?



Purple
I am so happy JIM sent your free seeds  What did you end up getting Thai Haze?​


----------



## Purple^stars (Sep 3, 2008)

dangreen said:


> Hey guys the Organic Nutes seem to be working good, but im still not even close to full dosage. I water them with regular water wait 2 days then use the nutes 2 days then regular water again. Seems to be working ok was thinkin about watering them with nutes every 2 days without regular watering in between.​
> 
> Anyone have suggestions about the nutes?​
> 
> ...


 
Yep Thai haze did you get a pack of those aswell?

Im thinking of gettng some FoxFarm Ocean Forest soil but its pretty expensive oh well im getting it.


----------



## dangreen (Sep 3, 2008)

No didn't i wish i would have done both of my orders at the same time so i could have, but not a big deal. Probably will be doing auto's until i do outdoor so no need, and i have a good clone connection.
Not sure about the FF ocean forest heard its good stuff, but i went with Roots Organics soil made locally premixed with bat guano worm casting ect. and stuff to promote seedling root growth and resist disease. Seems to be good soil and a lot of my friends use it. They really push it hard here at the Hydro Shops.


----------



## jollygreengiant8 (Sep 4, 2008)

dangreen said:


> Hey guys the Organic Nutes seem to be working good, but im still not even close to full dosage. I water them with regular water wait 2 days then use the nutes 2 days then regular water again. Seems to be working ok was thinkin about watering them with nutes every 2 days without regular watering in between.
> 
> Anyone have suggestions about the nutes?​


i would keep watering in between feedings..if they seem hungry, bump up the dosage a little. you dont want to over do it, feed them low and slow.


----------



## dangreen (Sep 4, 2008)

jollygreengiant8 said:


> they are coming along. what light cycle do you have them on?
> are those from fem seeds? if not do you plan on breeding any?
> looking good keep it up




Have them on a 20/4 cycle, they are not fem seeds and i have 2 males outside so im gonna try pollinating a few branches. If i can keep the males alive cause i ripped them out of the pots to plant them into smaller ones. but hopefully they won't pollinate my outdoor sativa.


----------



## jollygreengiant8 (Sep 4, 2008)

dangreen said:


> Have them on a 20/4 cycle, they are not fem seeds and i have 2 males outside so im gonna try pollinating a few branches. If i can keep the males alive cause i ripped them out of the pots to plant them into smaller ones.


sweet you saved them, i thought you had chopped them up.
good luck and be careful with that pollen


----------



## dangreen (Sep 4, 2008)

I just now decided to chop the tops of the males, and put them in a plastic bag to dry and I've heard then they will release the pollen if you do this.

Can anyone confirm this theory?


----------



## dangreen (Sep 5, 2008)

New Pictures lots of branching and starting to see lots more hairs. And the smell is intoxicating.


----------



## dangreen (Sep 5, 2008)

OK i don't see the pictures so I'm reposting.


----------



## jollygreengiant8 (Sep 5, 2008)

any chance you could get a nice close up of one of the tops?
looking great


----------



## dangreen (Sep 5, 2008)

jollygreengiant8 said:


> any chance you could get a nice close up of one of the tops?
> looking great


I wish i could my camera sucks ass if i get close or zoom in it gets blurry 
I am gonna try and borrow a friends nice cam soon.


----------



## jollygreengiant8 (Sep 5, 2008)

i hear you..sometimes its a bitch just to get a clear picture.
i just found a 'flower closeup' setting on mine, taking me a while to get it down.


----------



## dangreen (Sep 5, 2008)

Oh nice i can't figure out this camera i think its just a pile of shit. And its only 3.2 mega pixels


----------



## Purple^stars (Sep 6, 2008)

nice pics man their doing really good.


----------



## Dis1smine (Sep 6, 2008)

keep up the gd work. orderin my LR2 in the nxt week. grown the original LRs a few years ago but these give a lil more for your time.


----------



## dangreen (Sep 6, 2008)

Dis1smine said:


> keep up the gd work. orderin my LR2 in the nxt week. grown the original LRs a few years ago but these give a lil more for your time.


Nice man yea LR2 a lot more yield and more THC content then original LR. My next grow i am gonna do LR2xAk47. I am gonna order fem seeds after i harvest.


----------



## dangreen (Sep 7, 2008)

Pictures of my outdoor which is about 5 1/2 feet now budding like crazy.


----------



## dangreen (Sep 8, 2008)

New Pictures


----------



## Purple^stars (Sep 8, 2008)

YAYA new pics sweet!


----------



## dangreen (Sep 9, 2008)

More pictures bored


----------



## jackonthebox (Sep 9, 2008)

The small ones are the snowryders... right??


----------



## dangreen (Sep 9, 2008)

yea sorry, also have 4 seedling snowryders. So total 7 Snowryders 100% germination. 7 total Female Diesel Ryders. I'm gonna start the last 3 snow ryder seeds in a few weeks. Don't wanna over crowd the room.


----------



## Purple^stars (Sep 9, 2008)

dangreen said:


> yea sorry, also have 4 seedling snowryders. So total 7 Snowryders 100% germination. 7 total Female Diesel Ryders. I'm gonna start the last 3 snow ryder seeds in a few weeks. Don't wanna over crowd the room.


 
YEah man sweet pics i just started germing 4 of my snowryder seeds and i updatd mygrow journal check it out.


----------



## jollygreengiant8 (Sep 10, 2008)

very nice are you still using the same nutes and in what kind of amount?


----------



## dangreen (Sep 10, 2008)

jollygreengiant8 said:


> very nice are you still using the same nutes and in what kind of amount?


I am using same stuff pretty much 15ml of trinity 15ml of buddha grow and 20ml of Buddha Bloom per gallon. I am watering them 2-3 times a weeks with it alternating with distilled water. Not using any nutrients on the snowryders yet probably tonight i will give them a little nutrients.


----------



## Short Term Memory Loss (Sep 10, 2008)

looking nice. i did read an online scholar research on feminizing seeds. carbon monoxide will do the trick. i had it bookmarked but deleted it weeks ago, couldn't find again. i also read a grow journal of a guy who doses his plants when about 5 to 6 inches tall gives them about hour and 45 minutes to 2 hours of cm. i am going to try with the tail pipe of my car 8 feet of exhaust tubing and a box with some holes in it. will let you know how it works. am on my first grow so might be awhile. having trouble already with seedlings. 

peace,


----------



## dangreen (Sep 10, 2008)

Short Term Memory Loss said:


> looking nice. i did read an online scholar research on feminizing seeds. carbon monoxide will do the trick. i had it bookmarked but deleted it weeks ago, couldn't find again. i also read a grow journal of a guy who doses his plants when about 5 to 6 inches tall gives them about hour and 45 minutes to 2 hours of cm. i am going to try with the tail pipe of my car 8 feet of exhaust tubing and a box with some holes in it. will let you know how it works. am on my first grow so might be awhile. having trouble already with seedlings.
> 
> peace,


Thanks man

I have never looking into feminizing seeds, but that sounds like a cool trick let me know how that turns out. Hopefully your seedlings make it 

I cut my male tops about a week ago and let them dry with the pollen sacks on them. Dried them out and cut the pollen sacks off because they were not opening. So i crushed them in a sealed bag, don't know if this is gonna work no idea what the pollen is supposed to look like. But I am gonna dip a paintbrush in the bag and try and pollinate a branch. Hopefully there is pollen but if not oh well.


----------



## Purple^stars (Sep 10, 2008)

dangreen said:


> Thanks man
> 
> I have never looking into feminizing seeds, but that sounds like a cool trick let me know how that turns out. Hopefully your seedlings make it
> 
> I cut my male tops about a week ago and let them dry with the pollen sacks on them. Dried them out and cut the pollen sacks off because they were not opening. So i crushed them in a sealed bag, don't know if this is gonna work no idea what the pollen is supposed to look like. But I am gonna dip a paintbrush in the bag and try and pollinate a branch. Hopefully there is pollen but if not oh well.


 
im pretty sure the pollen will look yellow to almost whiteish thats what i found in one of my old lowryder grows a couple years ago.


----------



## jackonthebox (Sep 10, 2008)

yeah, it probably will be just a fine yellow dust.


----------



## dangreen (Sep 10, 2008)

OK never mind then i don't see any powder , i don't think i let them grow long enough. So i am not even gonna bother maybe with the snowryders ill try.


----------



## dangreen (Sep 12, 2008)

New pictures 

Week 4 for Diesel Ryders

Week 2 for Snowryders


----------



## Purple^stars (Sep 12, 2008)

WOW your plants are looking really healthy your doing great keep it up Dan. How many female plants do you have so far?


----------



## Short Term Memory Loss (Sep 12, 2008)

had to make a correction to yesterdays comment. I meant to say that you can at almost 100% rate, make your plants female with carbon monoxide. once they are about 6 inches you dose-em. when i get to that point i will let u know if it works..

peace,


----------



## dangreen (Sep 12, 2008)

Purple^stars said:


> WOW your plants are looking really healthy your doing great keep it up Dan. How many female plants do you have so far?


Thanks for the Comments 
I have 7 Female Diesel Ryders.
Only determined 1 snowryder sex thinking 1 is a male. Should be able to tell sex by end of week.

Short Term,
Let me know how that goes i am gonna pollinate some snowryder, and would love fem seeds from them.


----------



## ugmjfarmer (Sep 12, 2008)

dangreen said:


> I just now decided to chop the tops of the males, and put them in a plastic bag to dry and I've heard then they will release the pollen if you do this.
> 
> Can anyone confirm this theory?


I stuck one on top of my reflector right after it showed. Bastard pollinated the whole crop!


----------



## dangreen (Sep 12, 2008)

ugmjfarmer said:


> I stuck one on top of my reflector right after it showed. Bastard pollinated the whole crop!


Wow that sucks, least you got some seeds .


----------



## dangreen (Sep 12, 2008)

New Pictures


----------



## Njsurf14 (Sep 13, 2008)

they look good mn nice and bushy


----------



## dangreen (Sep 13, 2008)

new pictures 

1 male snowryder determined was put outside for pollen collection.


----------



## QueenBee (Sep 14, 2008)

Whats snowryder?! Sounds fun! How old are they now?


----------



## QueenBee (Sep 14, 2008)

Short Term Memory Loss said:


> looking nice. i did read an online scholar research on feminizing seeds. carbon monoxide will do the trick. i had it bookmarked but deleted it weeks ago, couldn't find again. i also read a grow journal of a guy who doses his plants when about 5 to 6 inches tall gives them about hour and 45 minutes to 2 hours of cm. i am going to try with the tail pipe of my car 8 feet of exhaust tubing and a box with some holes in it. will let you know how it works. am on my first grow so might be awhile. having trouble already with seedlings.
> 
> peace,


Wow that does not sound like a good idea! Maybe Im wrong but blasting them with your car exhaust?! Really?! What is the carbon monoxide meant to do? What age are you meant to do that at? I dont get the theory behind it and it sounds yukky! I wouldnt want to put my babies anywhere near my car exhaust! Just realised thats to make the plant female, thought you were trying to make feminised seeds like that. Still dont get it, but good luck to you!
Carbon monoxide is in cigarette smoke - just get some joints lit up in their room!!


----------



## dangreen (Sep 15, 2008)

Checked my plants today couple of them looked droopy. The soil was hard and very dry so i gave them all a good watering hopefully that will cheer them up.


----------



## dangreen (Sep 15, 2008)

Water already helped they look much better. Gonna give them a dose of Nutrients tomorrow including snowryders. A couple of the diesels are showing trichs on small leaves around the buds.


----------



## dangreen (Sep 16, 2008)

Updated pictures. Everything is growing great i have 1 really tall diesel ryder not sure how tall its gonna get but not very many branches not expecting much yields from it. Only 1 Confirmed Female Snowryder at the time, rest still need another week or two for sexing.


----------



## jackonthebox (Sep 17, 2008)

looking good! that tall ryder is strange. I hope it fills out really nicely.


----------



## dangreen (Sep 18, 2008)

So i have a question. I am having some problems with Fungus Nat's. I don't see a lot of them but i know they can lay up to 200 eggs that mature within 14 days. And the Larva eat your roots and organic nutrients. 

So i would like to get rid of them before it gets worse. I have heard that if i put a layer of sand on top of the soil its harder for them to get through. But i would prefer not to use sand to messy.



Anyone know a good method to destroy them without harming the plants?


----------



## jollygreengiant8 (Sep 18, 2008)

yeah ive also heard sand should do the trick but im not sure of an alternative.
maybe hang some duct tape around for the flying ones..
good luck those fuckers are annoying as hell


----------



## dangreen (Sep 18, 2008)

I don't think i am gonna fuck with them for now. Because they are just everywhere not just inside the grow room, in my house , and at work guess this is there main spawning time. I'll just wait till its get cooler and they should die off. Also they really like to feed on organic nutrients, so i might switch to chem next grow with a good flush.


----------



## jollygreengiant8 (Sep 18, 2008)

i had a war with gnats my last grow..didnt think they caused much harm other than dive bombing my face when i would check the plants.

your plants are looking good and healthy and those buds are starting to fill in.
if you switch to chem nutes next round it would be cool to see if theres much of a difference..and the smoke compared to au natural buds.

im diggin your setup, legit..very nice. i must get one of those tents.


----------



## dangreen (Sep 18, 2008)

You can get Tents on ebay cheap just make sure its not made with bad chemicals. Ya the Nats annoy the hell out of me bah .


----------



## Purple^stars (Sep 19, 2008)

WOW *dan* im getting excited just looking at your new pics your plants are getting better and better i reallly hope you beat those gnats away, i dont want nothing to destroy your crop then ill be sad.

So far how many male plants and female plants do you have from the snowryder and your dieselryder???


----------



## dangreen (Sep 19, 2008)

Purple^stars said:


> WOW *dan* im getting excited just looking at your new pics your plants are getting better and better i reallly hope you beat those gnats away, i dont want nothing to destroy your crop then ill be sad.
> 
> So far how many male plants and female plants do you have from the snowryder and your dieselryder???


Thanks man, Gnats i think are just more annoying then anything lol.

I have 1 Female Snowryder and 7 Female Diesel Ryder. I have 2 male snowryders outside for pollination. The 2 Diesel Ryder males i killed and got no pollen . I have 5 Snowryders waiting to sex still maybe another week before i can tell.


----------



## dangreen (Sep 19, 2008)

I measured my Diesel Ryder and one of them is 3ft and another close by. The majority are between 18-26inches though. I got a mini microscope today Ive been looking at everything lol  im really high. 

Also i transplanted the 1 female snowryder into a 2 gallon pot. Not root bound just wanted to before she got any bigger.


----------



## Purple^stars (Sep 20, 2008)

SWEET man!


----------



## dangreen (Sep 21, 2008)

New Pictures


----------



## dangreen (Sep 21, 2008)

Some bud porn! And last picture is some white queen bud im smoking now!


----------



## Purple^stars (Sep 22, 2008)

Holy shit that bud looks so f'n sticky and good mmm whats it like. yum yum


----------



## Bonequicha (Sep 23, 2008)

chop your males when they are dropping pollen, should be bout 2 weeks into flowering for the females. Then beat the shit out of the lucky lady with your male. should throw pollen all over her body for a lovely facial cumshot. then she should be pregnant. 

if you cover her whole body you will get loads of seeds. Pick your best male and best female to improve the gene pool for everyone else


----------



## Purple^stars (Sep 23, 2008)

What do people use Superthrive for? And when can you use it?


----------



## carnauth (Sep 23, 2008)

Bonequicha said:


> chop your males when they are dropping pollen, should be bout 2 weeks into flowering for the females. Then beat the shit out of the lucky lady with your male. should throw pollen all over her body for a lovely facial cumshot. then she should be pregnant.
> 
> if you cover her whole body you will get loads of seeds. Pick your best male and best female to improve the gene pool for everyone else


LoL
yeah well i would not beat the shit out of my favorite girl in front of the others.... they might get pregnant too.. Be best to take em both outside before assaulting her... If you dont pull it from the other girls its best to get em nice an' wet... works like spermacide moisture kills pollen so if you dump a load on one be best to spray the others before you put her in with so any pollen that falls off her dont nut them up. Myself I would leave her out all night to let the bumping uglies process run its course and then douse the knocked up ho and kill the leftover love gravy she has on her that would be blowing off for the next couple months can land on girls and shelves and so forth. You can still get pregnancies harvests down the road from stray pollen in your room..


----------



## dangreen (Sep 23, 2008)

New bud porn pics and some snowryders


----------



## Purple^stars (Sep 24, 2008)

Nice looking buds dan what do they looklike in person will they be a little blueish like in the breeder pics.


----------



## dangreen (Sep 24, 2008)

Not blue really i think that sets in the last week or so, but i have seen the diesels before and they were not blue/purple. So i think they may just be certain pheno types. Hopefully i will have at least 1. But god they look so good nice crystalline and smell great so fruity/skunky.


----------



## jollygreengiant8 (Sep 24, 2008)

looking dank for sure...could i request a pic or two out of the light so we can see the more natural colors? just hoping you could do us a favor.


----------



## dangreen (Sep 24, 2008)

jollygreengiant8 said:


> looking dank for sure...could i request a pic or two out of the light so we can see the more natural colors? just hoping you could do us a favor.


Yea i will when i get back from dinner tonight then the lights will be on.


----------



## dangreen (Sep 24, 2008)

Couple pictures of my more developed diesel females in regular lighting.


----------



## jollygreengiant8 (Sep 24, 2008)

damn those are pretty...thanks for the pics dangreen
buds are lookin incredible


----------



## dangreen (Sep 24, 2008)

No problem man thats why i got this new camera! Your buds are looking awesome as well, wish we could do some samples.


----------



## egredsox04 (Sep 25, 2008)

wow lookin good


----------



## Purple^stars (Sep 25, 2008)

OMG Dan im in love with your deisel ryders im definatly getting a pack of those for later.


----------



## dangreen (Sep 25, 2008)

Just thought these looked cool and i am not high and bored.


----------



## jollygreengiant8 (Sep 25, 2008)

i love the macro pics. 

those are definitely covered in gooey trichomes, i can smell them over here


----------



## Purple^stars (Sep 25, 2008)

dangreen said:


> Just thought these looked cool and i am not high and bored.


 
LOL yeah me too those pics are awsome really close up what kind of camera do you hve dan?


----------



## dangreen (Sep 25, 2008)

I have Nikon L18 8.2 mega pixels 3x digital zoom with macro.


----------



## Purple^stars (Sep 26, 2008)

Sweet man your pics are always really detailed i like your camera keep up the great work.


----------



## koolhand77 (Sep 26, 2008)

On page 2 have to go to work be back later to finish nice plants man.


----------



## dangreen (Sep 26, 2008)

Thanks for the kind words my friends! This is my first indoor grow and so far pretty smooth, i think i am defiantly sticking with Automatics. Very easy to grow specially if you don't have a lot of time on your hands. Only thing i would change would not to deal with soil grows, would love to do bubble buckets or hydro. Maybe eventually i can afford to get a hydro system.


----------



## jollygreengiant8 (Sep 26, 2008)

ah come on dangreen, dont knock the dirt.

why do you say you wouldnt deal with soil anymore? i personally love the ease and simplicity of a soil grow...not to say hydro cant be just as simple, im just wondering why you would say that.

id like to do a side by side hydro and soil grow with 1 or 2 strains, and have blind taste testings to see if there are any noticeable differences. but thats neither here or now.

hempy buckets look interesting also. i would eventually like to dabble in every method to grow pot...i think it would be fun.


oh yeah i was going to ask if you got those gnats under control?


----------



## dangreen (Sep 26, 2008)

Today i got home to find my outdoor plant was cut in half and most of my larger buds were gone. Though they left me with very little. So i pulled the rest of it might get a 8th of premature bud. I wanna kill this person no joke my gun is loaded and cocked.


Still having gnat issues thats why i would want to go hydro. Also don't have to water which i don't really mind but at some point i might wanna go on vacation.


----------



## koolhand77 (Sep 26, 2008)

jollygreengiant8 said:


> ah come on dangreen, dont knock the dirt.
> 
> why do you say you wouldnt deal with soil anymore? i personally love the ease and simplicity of a soil grow...not to say hydro cant be just as simple, im just wondering why you would say that.
> 
> ...


Well,what a fun thread this looks like. I am ordering snowryders next week. I also wanted auto whiterussian but, my god the diesals look awesome man. They must stink real good. Not to good for stealth grows right. Gonna get a tent also and do 2 grows a month a part I will do one soil and one DWC hydro. let ya know what I think. What do you think your yeild per plant be? nice grow man rep for you definetly. 

I have herd about pollen travling up to 2 miles by the wind. I was curious what if you trimed off all the pollen sacs except one bunch waited right before they would open and then painted it on one of your fems bud stems or cola to get a good amount of seeds without plloenating any other ladies. Just athought. I'll be a round good job.


----------



## dangreen (Sep 26, 2008)

koolhand77 said:


> Well,what a fun thread this looks like. I am ordering snowryders next week. I also wanted auto whiterussian but, my god the diesals look awesome man. They must stink real good. Not to good for stealth grows right. Gonna get a tent also and do 2 grows a month a part I will do one soil and one DWC hydro. let ya know what I think. What do you think your yeild per plant be? nice grow man rep for you definetly.
> 
> I have herd about pollen travling up to 2 miles by the wind. I was curious what if you trimed off all the pollen sacs except one bunch waited right before they would open and then painted it on one of your fems bud stems or cola to get a good amount of seeds without plloenating any other ladies. Just athought. I'll be a round good job.



Thanks man, Diesels are pretty stinky but my carbon coal filter does a pretty good job. Probably not the best for super stealth. Auto White Russians look killa i eventually will try them out. I plan on trying most of the Auto's at some point. Let me know how yours go i love auto's!

Not worried about the males pollinating my females because there in the tent and my males are outside. Now that my outdoor bag seed plant is gone no worry for it to get seeded. Once the sacks start to open im gonna cut the tops and bag them and store the pollen in the freezer.


----------



## koolhand77 (Sep 26, 2008)

sweet man hey check out my journal hydro is not an easy thing in the begining. I am still learning a shit load. I will only be doing 2 to 4 plants at a time Hopefully that won't be to bad. did you ever think of topping them early once Iget a shit load of seeds I really want to try a bunch of diffrent things I love that the growtime is 2.5 months that so kool. Any thoughts on yeild per plant. do you have 600w cooltube can you put up a pic of your entire setup? 

Kill those fuckers...


----------



## dangreen (Sep 26, 2008)

Topping with auto flowers is a bad idea specially because the main cola starts forming after 3 weeks. I will take a picture of my setup later i still need to water and eat food. Been busy trimming and hanging the premature buds.


----------



## koolhand77 (Sep 26, 2008)

take your time man no rush


----------



## dangreen (Sep 26, 2008)

Anyone seen red in there stems like this, its from my outdoor?


----------



## koolhand77 (Sep 27, 2008)

dangreen said:


> Anyone seen red in there stems like this, its from my outdoor?


I'm not to sure I think it's calling for nutes. it means somthing. I know that.


----------



## dangreen (Sep 27, 2008)

Weird i was giving it a ton of ferts. Thanks for the info maybe Nitrogen.


----------



## koolhand77 (Sep 27, 2008)

I was looking into it for you. What kinda light setup do you have 400 600? cool tube ?


----------



## koolhand77 (Sep 27, 2008)

phosporus i think goggle purple stem couple rui links come up.


----------



## dangreen (Sep 27, 2008)

So weird cause i gave my brother in-law 3 of these plants a few months ago and the stems are the exact same color but the plants were started way later in season they only got to 2ft.


----------



## Purple^stars (Sep 27, 2008)

dangreen said:


> Anyone seen red in there stems like this, its from my outdoor?


 
Its the Blood line of the last liveing descendent of jesus christ lol... 

Idk its probly a good thing and it looks hella cool.


----------



## koolhand77 (Sep 27, 2008)

Oh man wenton dope seeds to check out thier supply. oh I can't wait. waiting for a check from some company and when I get it getting a tent 400 watter hps and md plus snowryder,diesal,and whiterussian lowryders


----------



## Purple^stars (Sep 27, 2008)

koolhand77 said:


> Oh man wenton dope seeds to check out thier supply. oh I can't wait. waiting for a check from some company and when I get it getting a tent 400 watter hps and md plus snowryder,diesal,and whiterussian lowryders


 
Oh yes indeed Koolhand77 i think thats gona be a good purchase. Ialso purchased my seeds from JIM at Dope-seeds.com and man i love to just browse through that site its really awsome and he ships them out fast so youl have them in no time. JIM really does a great job with his Customer service you wont be disappointed with Dope-seeds.


----------



## koolhand77 (Sep 27, 2008)

thats kool eveything is stealth too? sucks that Ican'tship them somewhere else. but, no big deal


----------



## dangreen (Sep 27, 2008)

koolhand77 said:


> Oh man wenton dope seeds to check out thier supply. oh I can't wait. waiting for a check from some company and when I get it getting a tent 400 watter hps and md plus snowryder,diesal,and whiterussian lowryders


Sweet man i can't wait to see. I think 2 of my diesels might be done in a week trichs look cloudy already and its only day 46 or so. My outdoor is drying sure does smell good for premature bud.

Yea i love dope-seeds.com great company. Once i get some money i am gonna order the Joint DR Fem AK447xLR#2. Also was thinking of either getting diesel again or going with Auto White Russian.


----------



## dangreen (Sep 27, 2008)

Also update on the snowryders so I am having shitty luck with males I only have 2 females. And all i have left is one seedling so hopefully shes a female.


----------



## Purple^stars (Sep 27, 2008)

dangreen said:


> Also update on the snowryders so I am having shitty luck with males I only have 2 females. And all i have left is one seedling so hopefully shes a female.


 
Damn that sux man i hope mine dont do the same, So the sex of the plant is pre detirmined in the genes of the seeds right.


----------



## koolhand77 (Sep 27, 2008)

It's not that bad you can make hash and you can pollenate the fems. I'm makeing sure If I want to grow a strain again I have plenty of seeds. for personal use only anyway.


----------



## dangreen (Sep 27, 2008)

Purple^stars said:


> Damn that sux man i hope mine dont do the same, So the sex of the plant is pre detirmined in the genes of the seeds right.


I think thats how it works.


----------



## Purple^stars (Sep 27, 2008)

dangreen said:


> I think thats how it works.


Yeah thats what i thought cuase to me its the only way that makes since, Right.

im uploading pics my fantastic 4 plants right now lol.


----------



## dangreen (Sep 27, 2008)

What size pots are you using for the Snowryders?
I would use at least 2 gallon, 3-4 gallon on the AK47-LR#2.


----------



## Purple^stars (Sep 28, 2008)

dangreen said:


> What size pots are you using for the Snowryders?





dangreen said:


> I would use at least 2 gallon, 3-4 gallon on the AK47-LR#2.




For the snowryder im useing 6 inch pots like it said to use on dope-seeds.com for  Yield is Avarage (15g - 25g under floros per 6" pot) and the plants stay short (12" - 14"). Thats what im doing for the snowryders on my first grow my next grow ill get bigger pots 2-3 gallon pots thats another thing i need to get is those pots from HTG.


----------



## Purple^stars (Sep 28, 2008)

Hey Dan what size pots do you have your Deisels and snowryders in again???


----------



## dangreen (Sep 28, 2008)

I am using all 3 gallon on my diesels. And i have 1 female snowryder in a 3 gallon and 1 in a 2 Gallon i want to see the difference.


----------



## Purple^stars (Sep 28, 2008)

nice man yeah id like to see the differance too.


----------



## Bonequicha (Sep 30, 2008)

lets seeee
the ryders

my seeds just came in today


----------



## Purple^stars (Sep 30, 2008)

hey dan do you have any new pics for us.


----------



## jollygreengiant8 (Sep 30, 2008)

yeah we want pics!


----------



## Purple^stars (Sep 30, 2008)

yeah i want to see those tasty diesleryder


----------



## dangreen (Sep 30, 2008)

Ok ok .....when the lights come on ill snap some pictures up.


----------



## Purple^stars (Sep 30, 2008)

dangreen said:


> Ok ok .....when the lights come on ill snap some pictures up.


cool cant wait im gona take some pics of mine in a little bit.


----------



## dangreen (Sep 30, 2008)

*Day 48 i think ??*

Every thing is looking great. Snowryders are getting bigger.


----------



## jollygreengiant8 (Sep 30, 2008)

oh man those are looking great.


----------



## jackonthebox (Sep 30, 2008)

fuckin awesome!


----------



## Purple^stars (Sep 30, 2008)

oh yeah looking really nice dan keep it up.


----------



## lunbox24 (Sep 30, 2008)

Holy shit man those are snowryders?! I thought those were non-auto strains! Those are looking sweet man, what's your secret?


----------



## dangreen (Oct 1, 2008)

*So i decided to pull a nug off, a small one just enough for a bowl. It is my best looking plant but not the best nug by far. From A Diesel Ryder. Quick Dried it over a light bulb with foil. Took about a hour to dry. I just took a good size rip and it made me cough so hard i started sweating. Not the harsh coughing, was the oh shit my lungs are gonna expand through my chest kind. Then bam instant head rush, now really stoned the talkative/energetic high. Which is kinda not good cause i need to go to sleep. Holy shit im ripped! For pulling a tiny bud early I am super happy, I give it a 8 out of 10. Only reason i give it that is because the green taste i got from it. Bud was really dry and stem was not.
**
I started flushing my 2 smallest, but most developed plants i want to give them a few weeks. I am using 5ml of Molasses per gallon of water during flush. I really like the sweet taste you get from the Molasses. Last couple days of flush will be straight water. Also thinking about trying the 24-48 no light before harvest thing, on one of them and compare.

Sorry Talking your ears off!!! I am really baked now 2 hit into the diesel ryder fuck.   
*


----------



## koolhand77 (Oct 2, 2008)

thats so awesome bro. good for you. let them sit alittle longer and you will getthe couch lock.


----------



## Purple^stars (Oct 2, 2008)

dangreen said:


> *So i decided to pull a nug off, a small one just enough for a bowl. It is my best looking plant but not the best nug by far. From A Diesel Ryder. Quick Dried it over a light bulb with foil. Took about a hour to dry. I just took a good size rip and it made me cough so hard i started sweating. Not the harsh coughing, was the oh shit my lungs are gonna expand through my chest kind. Then bam instant head rush, now really stoned the talkative/energetic high. Which is kinda not good cause i need to go to sleep. Holy shit im ripped! For pulling a tiny bud early I am super happy, I give it a 8 out of 10. Only reason i give it that is because the green taste i got from it. Bud was really dry and stem was not.*
> 
> *I started flushing my 2 smallest, but most developed plants i want to give them a few weeks. I am using 5ml of Molasses per gallon of water during flush. I really like the sweet taste you get from the Molasses. Last couple days of flush will be straight water. Also thinking about trying the 24-48 no light before harvest thing, on one of them and compare.*
> 
> *Sorry Talking your ears off!!! I am really baked now 2 hit into the diesel ryder fuck.   *


 
haha sweet man im happy for you dude, now i bet you really cant wait to get all your diesel ryder dried and cured so you can smoke.


----------



## QueenBee (Oct 2, 2008)

You could chop off a bit more to keep for the buzzy high then leave the rest to go couch lock high? Glad its working out for ya!


----------



## koolhand77 (Oct 2, 2008)

Can we get some close up pics of the snowryders?


----------



## Purple^stars (Oct 2, 2008)

IM with Koolhand^^^^ can we see close up's of your snowryders.


----------



## koolhand77 (Oct 2, 2008)

Finally got to talk with jim over at dope-seeds. ordered snowryder,white russian auto, and some g13/haze. I can't wait. Where r the snow ryders.


----------



## dangreen (Oct 2, 2008)

Are you ever satisfied ..... haha

So here are the Snowryders up close and personal.


----------



## dangreen (Oct 2, 2008)

Can't help myself pulled another nug. Letting it slow dry if i can resist.


----------



## jollygreengiant8 (Oct 2, 2008)

damn that looks good...spark that and pass it this way


----------



## Purple^stars (Oct 2, 2008)

looking real nice i gota get me some diesel ryders next.


----------



## Hillbilly420 (Oct 2, 2008)

I have to say nice job man... +rep


----------



## koolhand77 (Oct 3, 2008)

oh yeah smoke that shit


----------



## dangreen (Oct 3, 2008)

Thanks guys i really appreciate the comments. Can't wait till it drys maybe tomorrow or later tonight i might be able to smoke it. I will take some pictures when its dry.


----------



## Purple^stars (Oct 3, 2008)

sweet!


----------



## dangreen (Oct 3, 2008)

Here it is dried and i am super high again thanks to this magnificent bud.




Gonna watch a movie to stoned to type anymore.


----------



## Purple^stars (Oct 4, 2008)

lol badass mas i want some.


----------



## Short Term Memory Loss (Oct 4, 2008)

well it took sometime to find..without paying for the information.

Cannabis: The Genus Cannabis - Google Book Search

page 34

It has been demonstrated (Heslop-Harrison, 1957) that exposure to low levels of carbon monoxide for short periods of time can cause a shift of sex expression from male to female.


if one were to experiment for right levels and time (i have read 6inch plant 1 1/2 hour to 2 hours..not sure)... you would never have to pay for fem seeds or to clone/cut, or kill your males.

100% females every time from seed. 


disclaimer for dickheads....Carbon monoxide kills people not plants!


peace,


----------



## Hillbilly420 (Oct 4, 2008)

That bud actually made my mouth water... +rep! That is some great looking weed man!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 5, 2008)

So were you able to polinate the DR or the SR?cI see from you nug shot that it still appears virgin.


----------



## dangreen (Oct 5, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> So were you able to polinate the DR or the SR?cI see from you nug shot that it still appears virgin.


I was not able to pollinate the DR, but i have some pollen for the SR gonna try and do it in a few days on a few branches. Don't know how well it will work but we shall see.


----------



## Purple^stars (Oct 5, 2008)

I hope it works for you, so you wont need to buy more seeds.


----------



## dangreen (Oct 5, 2008)

Yea but i really wanna do the DR again smoke is excellent so far and i don't even have amber trichs.


----------



## dangreen (Oct 6, 2008)

Picked off this top nug, mostly cloudy trichs. Having back issues need some smoke to ease the pain. I will take some shots of all the plants later when i get a chance.


----------



## jollygreengiant8 (Oct 6, 2008)

damn man that looks fucking great! those trics are everywhere
im speechless at those pictures..nice bud, nice camera work

+rep sir

good luck with the back


----------



## koolhand77 (Oct 6, 2008)

beautiful... My head could use nice bud right now.


----------



## Purple^stars (Oct 6, 2008)

beutifull Dan thats gonna be tasty i can already see it.

One of my AK47 seeds sprouted out of the soil today.


----------



## dangreen (Oct 6, 2008)

These are the snowryders.


----------



## Purple^stars (Oct 6, 2008)

Their really starting to take shape now. sweet.


----------



## dangreen (Oct 6, 2008)

Here are the Diesel Ryders. Can you guess which top is missing.


----------



## Purple^stars (Oct 7, 2008)

dangreen said:


> Here are the Diesel Ryders. Can you guess which top is missing.


Wow thay look so full how many days are left till harvest Dan.
Looks like you got the bud off from the plant on the 2nd row of pics in the 2nd picture am i right.


----------



## dangreen (Oct 7, 2008)

Not sure when i am gonna harvest i want 30% amber preferably. Yes you are correct about the picture lol.


----------



## jollygreengiant8 (Oct 7, 2008)

what color do the trics look like? a little guesstimant on % would be helpful too!

is your nug still drying? how are you drying it?


----------



## dangreen (Oct 7, 2008)

Mostly cloudy where the trichs i have no idea on % but there wasn't any amber some clear cause i picked a lil early. I am slow hang drying it, so it will take a few days to dry.


----------



## jollygreengiant8 (Oct 7, 2008)

cool man thanks.

my girl and i were jonesin' for a bowl last night so i cut a little bud that i had tried to pollenate..but no seeds, i dont know how you can brush pollen onto a bud and get no seeds but it happened.

anyway i threw that shit in the microwave flipping it around every 10 seconds.
i wouldnt recommend microwaving buds but its been desperate times.
it shrunk up pretty good but broke down to a fat ass bowl.
we smoked it in our big bong..got me damn high, pretty heady with a little body high.
i cant wait to smoke some thats been dried properly and cured.

get some pics of that nug once its dried if you dont smoke it up first.


----------



## dangreen (Oct 7, 2008)

I will fo sho hook up some dried pictures. I am thinking it was probably 80-90% cloudy trichs though i am no expert on this. To quick dry i like to Make a dish of foil and place it on a light bulb with the bud inside the dish. Checking it every 10-15 mins and flipping. Takes about a 30mins to a hour to dry but dosen't taste to bad. 

Yea i really can't wait to try some of this propery dried and cured.


----------



## Purple^stars (Oct 7, 2008)

dangreen said:


> Not sure when i am gonna harvest i want 30% amber preferably. Yes you are correct about the picture lol.


Holy crap i was right sweet LOL so what do i win a free NUGkiss-ass .


----------



## dangreen (Oct 8, 2008)

Haha ya if i could mail it without being busted.


----------



## Purple^stars (Oct 8, 2008)

i wouldnt risk either lol thatnks any way thats pretty cool that i spotted the right plant.


----------



## dangreen (Oct 9, 2008)

Some pictures of the top nug dry. Dry weight was 2.7 grams. The smoke is great, I've let it cure a few days now and smells and taste is fantastic. Very happy.


----------



## superryder (Oct 9, 2008)

fair do"s m8 i looked at your crop very nice,iam growing diesel ryder and 7 ak47 x hindu kush useing 250 watt hps 18/6 light with coco a an b nutes think il do ok on my crop?????????


----------



## dangreen (Oct 9, 2008)

superryder said:


> fair do"s m8 i looked at your crop very nice,iam growing diesel ryder and 7 ak47 x hindu kush useing 250 watt hps 18/6 light with coco a an b nutes think il do ok on my crop?????????


Ya you should do ok, though 250watt hps might not be enough for all the plants. I have 9 total plants and I am using a 600watt which is pushing it. Let me know how you do? and how the Ak47xHindu smoke is been looking into those.


----------



## dangreen (Oct 9, 2008)

So I harvested half of the plant I had previously topped. Trichs were about 15% amber. This Diesel is great smoke and my friends love it. Some of the buds on my other plants are turning a bit blueish purple on the Diesel's.


----------



## Purple^stars (Oct 9, 2008)

nice man that so sick nice pics. their tasty.


----------



## HandlebarsMC2 (Oct 9, 2008)

Nice . Those buds look delicious. great grow 

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/116897-purponixhinduhawaiiansuperskunk1stgrow.html


----------



## dangreen (Oct 9, 2008)

Here is the rest of the plant. Might harvest it sometime later this weekend. 

Thanks for the great comments guys. Now if there is anyone who wants to send me free seeds for my next grow that would be great . hehe.....

Ok so anyways I am thinking of doing Fem Auto Ak47 and something else auto for my next grow probably either Diesel again or Fem Auto White Russians. What do you guys think?


----------



## lunbox24 (Oct 9, 2008)

Go for it man. I just cut down my last auto ak47 plants. I would recommend them. I had six females out of nine seeds and got a pretty decent yield plus good smoke. I've been smoking good bud for three weeks straight and thats a lot of money saved, with still plenty left. I would say i got around 2 oz. It was only my first grow so im sure an experienced grower could have yielded more but overall pretty good.


----------



## koolhand77 (Oct 9, 2008)

I say auto white russian so I can really follow along we should do it together. you do soil I will do my hydro and we will compare. Got all my seeds today. and forund out I have 2 fems in my grow cab.


----------



## Purple^stars (Oct 9, 2008)

The diesles are lookin sweet and their tuning blue hell yeah. tasty.


----------



## superryder (Oct 10, 2008)

iam only useing a small cubord about meter squared an about 5ft high il let you no how my ak47 do


----------



## Danky^dank (Oct 10, 2008)

wow man this is by far my favorite grow thread. im also growing the ak47xLR thanks to purple^stars helping me out so im very excited! +1 for you man! those look like some wonder buds! keep the updates and bad ass pics coming!


----------



## dangreen (Oct 10, 2008)

Thanks guys!

My Center Buds I cut off where dry today and weight was 9.2 grams. Now they are gonna be cured for a little while. 

Anyways i checked trichs today and I decided to cut 2 plants down. Only got pics of the one ran out of space on my disk and did not realize it. So I will take a bunch of pics when they dry. 

I am gonna order some seeds in a few days. Decided on Auto White Russian and Auto Ak. Or 2 packs of Auto Ak cause i kinda want to be able to keep my plants around same Height which i fought with the Diesel Ryders because of the Different phenos.


----------



## Danky^dank (Oct 10, 2008)

oh wow, congrats man! there very pretty! your a lucky guy! they look great, i cant wait to have that day come  cant wait to get the pics of your all dried up  LUCKY!!!


----------



## Danky^dank (Oct 10, 2008)

how much were your seeds for this grow?


----------



## caddyluck (Oct 10, 2008)

wow! nice grow man


----------



## dangreen (Oct 10, 2008)

Thanks guys well for the Diesel Seeds it was 35 euro which is around $80 American with shipping. The Snowryders where about $60 American.


----------



## Danky^dank (Oct 10, 2008)

dangreen said:


> Thanks guys well for the Diesel Seeds it was 35 euro which is around $80 American with shipping. The Snowryders where about $60 American.


thanks! keep up the good work man, and keep the bad ass pics coming in


----------



## Purple^stars (Oct 10, 2008)

Oh shit dan the buds looks so yummyi want to shove them down my mouthh  lol im so high right now i LOVE YOU>kiss-ass hehe.


----------



## Danky^dank (Oct 10, 2008)

purple^stars said:


> oh shit dan the buds looks so yummyi want to shove them down my mouthh  Lol im so high right now i love you>kiss-ass Hehe.



lmao!!!!!!


----------



## dangreen (Oct 11, 2008)

Purple^stars said:


> Oh shit dan the buds looks so yummyi want to shove them down my mouthh  lol im so high right now i LOVE YOU>kiss-ass hehe.


Thats good lol.


----------



## katanaxd (Oct 11, 2008)

god job bro the way you talk reminds me of myself. i think your from northwest but i dk im blazed. but really good fuccking job. im to pariniod to post all my hard work up. once i get my license i will. any good l,ick to ya. i just set a bunch of plants to flower in my new flowering chamber. and my snowryders are allmost done ( they're under 400w hps 6" pots) ill ley you klnow my yield


----------



## dangreen (Oct 11, 2008)

katanaxd said:


> god job bro the way you talk reminds me of myself. i think your from northwest but i dk im blazed. but really good fuccking job. im to pariniod to post all my hard work up. once i get my license i will. any good l,ick to ya. i just set a bunch of plants to flower in my new flowering chamber. and my snowryders are allmost done ( they're under 400w hps 6" pots) ill ley you klnow my yield


Haha yea i am from the NW. I wanna see your Snowryder post a pic!


----------



## Danky^dank (Oct 11, 2008)

dangreen said:


> Haha yea i am from the NW. I wanna see your Snowryder post a pic!


X2 post a pic!


----------



## dangreen (Oct 12, 2008)

OK to Start with here are some pictures of the 3 plants I have hanging. Once they are dried and cured i will give a smoke report. But the top I had chopped already is fantastic all my friends keep wanting to smoke it all.


----------



## dangreen (Oct 12, 2008)

Ok Pictures of the Diesel Ryders I have left which is 4. They still have a lot of clear trich's. Oh and that tall one is 4ft high.


----------



## dangreen (Oct 12, 2008)

Here are the 2 Snowryders. And the last seedling of it is a female yay!


----------



## caddyluck (Oct 12, 2008)

looks killer! thanks for sharing bud!


----------



## katanaxd (Oct 12, 2008)

yeah your snowryders are way better cause mine are in smaller pots. and ive had a fungus gnat problem, but ive gotten there populations down. im totally growing my next 6 snowryder in huge pots. the yield is pretty dependent on pot size and light id say. my next seed order is going to be: kali mist, couch lock, blackberry, ak-47, and you've convinced me to get those diesle ryders. i cant wait for my fem. white widow and g13 x haze seeds to sprout.


----------



## caddyluck (Oct 12, 2008)

Blackberry is some good shit, hell all those are good but I know Blackberry personally! good stuff.


----------



## Purple^stars (Oct 12, 2008)

sweet pics DAN! Congrats on all the hard work.


----------



## jollygreengiant8 (Oct 13, 2008)

very nice...looks like some damn good smoke for sure. im sure all your friends do love smoking it.

nice cat too


----------



## Danky^dank (Oct 13, 2008)

dam that looks dank! hows it smoke?


----------



## dangreen (Oct 13, 2008)

Smoke is very intense, makes me totally in another zone, Almost narcotic. But ill give a better update once curing is completed. My yields were ok on the 3 plants. Plant 1 21grams, Plant 2 19grams, and Plant 26.3grams. I am still happy they were my smallest 3. 


And thanks for all your kind comments, and support you have all given through my grow!


----------



## Purple^stars (Oct 13, 2008)

Sweet dan thats some good numbers i think. Im about to start 2 more of my AK47xLR2, and i killed my two male snowryders.


----------



## Danky^dank (Oct 13, 2008)

dangreen said:


> Smoke is very intense, makes me totally in another zone, Almost narcotic. But ill give a better update once curing is completed. My yields were ok on the 3 plants. Plant 1 21grams, Plant 2 19grams, and Plant 26.3grams. I am still happy they were my smallest 3.
> 
> 
> And thanks for all your kind comments, and support you have all given through my grow!


shit man! those are some great numbers! congrats! i cant wait to be in your shoes!


----------



## Purple^stars (Oct 13, 2008)

hehe oh man i cant wait!!


----------



## dangreen (Oct 14, 2008)

Here are some pics of the dried bud 3 different pheno's but all get ya effed up.





Picture #3, #1 bud smells like grape koolaide High is very similar high to the 3rd bud, #2 Bud smells like spicy pepper kinda harsh but wow high is great, and the last is a fruity skunk very coated with crystals very smooth but expands your lungs with high head rush.


----------



## Purple^stars (Oct 14, 2008)

dangreen said:


> Here are some pics of the dried bud 3 different pheno's but all get ya effed up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
OH my GOD. nice kiss-ass 

you did a hell of a job Dan. hey dan whats your temps at in your grow room.


----------



## caddyluck (Oct 14, 2008)

well done. looks great!


----------



## dangreen (Oct 14, 2008)

Purple^stars said:


> OH my GOD. nice kiss-ass
> 
> you did a hell of a job Dan. hey dan whats your temps at in your grow room.


Temps in the room during summer time was 65-78F. Now they have been getting 60-75F. Not gonna cool the light this winter so it heats the room.


----------



## QueenBee (Oct 15, 2008)

Is that bud the diesel ryders? It looks awesome. Is it the diesel ryder that you said smelt grapefruity?


----------



## dangreen (Oct 15, 2008)

QueenBee said:


> Is that bud the diesel ryders? It looks awesome. Is it the diesel ryder that you said smelt grapefruity?


yea thats all diesel ryder. The snowryder dosent really have a smell yet and probably has 3-4 weeks.


----------



## jollygreengiant8 (Oct 15, 2008)

those buds look fucking awesome man congrats and enjoy..


----------



## Purple^stars (Oct 15, 2008)

Hey dan when how much longer till you think your snowryders are done. Can you post some more pics of the snowryders i want to see how their doing again take pics of everything hehe.

Thanks


----------



## dangreen (Oct 15, 2008)

Purple^stars said:


> Hey dan when how much longer till you think your snowryders are done. Can you post some more pics of the snowryders i want to see how their doing again take pics of everything hehe.
> 
> Thanks


Thanks Jolly!

Purp, i think the snowryders still have 3-4 weeks. I will take some pictures of everything tonight or tomorrow. Have plans tonight which is lame cause i wanna play WoW and get stoned .


----------



## Purple^stars (Oct 15, 2008)

dangreen said:


> Thanks Jolly!
> 
> Purp, i think the snowryders still have 3-4 weeks. I will take some pictures of everything tonight or tomorrow. Have plans tonight which is lame cause i wanna play WoW and get stoned .


 
hehe ok sweet man cant wait to see your update have a Fun night.


----------



## koolhand77 (Oct 16, 2008)

I can't wait to see how these auto's do in hydro? you guys got them down pretty good in soil. Dan what did you use for nutes? did you use veg nutes at first then switch to bloom? hps through out the whole grow? About how long before they show sex from veg?


----------



## dangreen (Oct 16, 2008)

koolhand77 said:


> I can't wait to see how these auto's do in hydro? you guys got them down pretty good in soil. Dan what did you use for nutes? did you use veg nutes at first then switch to bloom? hps through out the whole grow? About how long before they show sex from veg?


Yea i used Nutrients from Aurora called Roots Organics. I did use a veg nut for most of the grow actually. Gave it to them until there last 2 weeks. Bloom nutrients i gave to them by week 3. I could tell sex on the Diesel Ryder by day 17-18. Snowryders were about 21 days in before noticing. Also I did use the HPS the whole grow.


----------



## Purple^stars (Oct 16, 2008)

dangreen said:


> Yea i used Nutrients from Aurora called Roots Organics. I did use a veg nut for most of the grow actually. Gave it to them until there last 2 weeks. Bloom nutrients i gave to them by week 3. I could tell sex on the Diesel Ryder by day 17-18. Snowryders were about 21 days in before noticing. Also I did use the HPS the whole grow.


How often did you use the nutes per water.


----------



## dangreen (Oct 16, 2008)

For a while i was doing it every other watering, then i burnt them pretty good so then i switched to once a week feeding with nutrients.


----------



## dangreen (Oct 16, 2008)

So here are the Snowryder pictures.


----------



## dangreen (Oct 16, 2008)

Some pictures of the Diesel Ryder's that are left and the general room.


----------



## dangreen (Oct 16, 2008)

Here is half of the plant that was 4ft tall top half trichs are about 30% amber while bottom was clear/cloudy so i left the bottom.


----------



## QueenBee (Oct 17, 2008)

4 ft?! That wasnt a dieselryder was it?! That bud looks sweeeeeet!


----------



## dangreen (Oct 17, 2008)

QueenBee said:


> 4 ft?! That wasnt a dieselryder was it?! That bud looks sweeeeeet!


Haha yea it was, mutated.


----------



## Purple^stars (Oct 17, 2008)

Sweet pics dan the Snowryder buds are getting alot bigger i saw.


----------



## Purple^stars (Oct 17, 2008)

double post whoops. haha.


----------



## dangreen (Oct 17, 2008)

Yea snowryders are starting to bulk up a little, and getting more crystals everyday. They still seem a lot slower then the DR, but I dont care at the time cause i have plenty to smoke for now.


----------



## Antikz (Oct 17, 2008)

Damn, those look nice! i've been considering growing 12/12 to get shorty's, hope they turn out like that!


----------



## caddyluck (Oct 17, 2008)

nice harvest!


----------



## dangreen (Oct 17, 2008)

This diesel ryder meets her fate....


----------



## Danky^dank (Oct 17, 2008)

holy shit they look wonderful!!!! great job man!!!


----------



## Purple^stars (Oct 18, 2008)

holy shit man thats so amazing!!! Im definatly getting some of those seeds next for sure on my next order. Great job Dan.

Keep it up.


----------



## jollygreengiant8 (Oct 18, 2008)

indeed..those are dank, good job


----------



## dangreen (Oct 19, 2008)

So I got 15 grams from half of that tall plant. Still gonna let the bottom go another week. Buds were pretty light but hella chronic, hairs look like fire. 

Also included some picture before i chopped this plant. She is probably my best yeilder. Then all I have left in my room are 1 full Diesel Ryder, and 2 bottoms, and 3 Snowryders. I will be ordering seeds soon to fill my room again.


----------



## yellowsnakes (Oct 19, 2008)

.
¤
~~~~~~~


dangreen said:


> I i used Nutrients from Aurora called Roots Organics.
> I did use a veg nut for most of the grow actually.
> Gave it to them until there last 2 weeks.
> Bloom nutrients i gave to them by week 3.
> ...


 Very nice journal, just read through it. I'm trying to figure out what seeds to buy for my next grow. I'm a little lost, there's so much to decide from 

Just checking out the different journals on RIU. Just doing my first grow with bagseed in soil. Learning lots of stuff thanks to the folks on RIU. Very good grow dangreen. Beautiful pictures and excellent looking plants. Thanks very much for this journal dangreen. Good job, well done 



. . . . also


jollygreengiant8 said:


> . . . . anyway i threw that shit in the microwave flipping it around every 10 seconds. I wouldnt recommend microwaving buds but its been desperate times.


 JollyGreen, when I nuke in the microwave I use power level at 1 for about 4 min. I only nuke about a joint at a time. Could be my fantasy but it doesn't seem as harsh as when on a higher power setting.


awesome grow dangreen


yellowsnakes from Calgary, Canada and welcome to RIU 
~~~~~~~
¤
.


----------



## jollygreengiant8 (Oct 19, 2008)

hey thanks yellowsnakes...nice tip, not sure how to change the power level but ill looks and sees if i can figure it out incase i need to get stoned..i mean taste test a bud
im trying to stay away from the microwave for now 


dangreen..again buddy, your shit looks dank..well done 
hows the drying/curing going? have you been able to smoke any recently? how is it?

one more ?.. what seeds are you going to go with this next round?
i know your sticking with autos but wondering if your trying anything new


----------



## dangreen (Oct 19, 2008)

jollygreengiant8 said:


> hey thanks yellowsnakes...nice tip, not sure how to change the power level but ill looks and sees if i can figure it out incase i need to get stoned..i mean taste test a bud
> im trying to stay away from the microwave for now
> 
> 
> ...





yellowsnakes said:


> .
> ¤
> ~~~~~~~
> 
> ...



Thanks Yellowsnakes hope your grow turns out good for you. If you have any questions i can help you with hit me up. 


Jolly thanks for the comment bro. Ya i have been smoking the shit out of it. Its all really good stuff, about the same high for all. Some is spicy and some is sweet tasting. Both have great aroma. Couch lock for sure and hide your food. Some of the buds i picked with cloudy trichs have a good clear energetic high. Probably isnt getting the best cure cause its getting smoked to fast lol. 

For my next grow I think Ill be doing Auto Ak47. The last Diesel Ryder in my room looks very similar to all the pictures of Auto Ak Ive seen and its gonna be my best yielder. Smell from it is so fruity but not to strong, heavy sticky crystals. Thicker more dense buds from the look and feel.


----------



## Purple^stars (Oct 19, 2008)

hell nice pics dan omg i want some of those nugs i just bought a little 1/2 8th nug of and it big bud smells great.


----------



## dangreen (Oct 19, 2008)

Nice, Big Bud is a easy outdoor grow for quality lots of my friends use that strain. On the Plant i harvested a few days ago 30.3grams its pretty much dry, but ill re check in a few days. I am gonna let my last Diesel Ryder go for as long as possible to get deep amber Trichs so i can have some super sleeper.


----------



## Purple^stars (Oct 19, 2008)

dangreen said:


> Nice, Big Bud is a easy outdoor grow for quality lots of my friends use that strain. On the Plant i harvested a few days ago 30.3grams its pretty much dry, but ill re check in a few days. I am gonna let my last Diesel Ryder go for as long as possible to get deep amber Trichs so i can have some super sleeper.


 
Sweet man i cant wait to see those pics.


----------



## dangreen (Oct 20, 2008)

So the last 2 plants I got 26.3 grams and 28.3 off the other. Hella chronic and smells great. Plus i picked some buds early off these 2 hehe so yields could have been better.




Gonna check some trichs and see how they look on the last diesel ryder.


----------



## jollygreengiant8 (Oct 20, 2008)

thats awesome man..how much have you harvested so far?


----------



## dangreen (Oct 20, 2008)

I think so far its around 112 grams in a time growth of 2 months Im happy! Still probably have another 1-2 ounces to pull of the Diesels. Then the snowryders should be getting ready to get into action. Ill take some new pictures of everything tomorrow.


----------



## ROCafellaheads (Oct 20, 2008)

You probably said this earlier on, but what nutrients did you use for these girls? Looks good.


----------



## dangreen (Oct 21, 2008)

Yea i used Nutrients from Aurora called Roots Organics. I did use a veg nut for most of the grow actually. Gave it to them until there last 2 weeks. Bloom nutrients i gave to them by week 3.


----------



## dangreen (Oct 21, 2008)

Ok here are the update on the Snowryders First pictures 1-4 are youngest plant 4-8 second oldest plant and the rest are the oldest. I really should name them but im not good at that. The oldest one is looking bomb diggy and smells great.


----------



## jnyce1320 (Oct 21, 2008)

whats your ave. yield per plant


----------



## dangreen (Oct 21, 2008)

For the Diesel's? Not sure about ave for the diesel but id say 20-30grams a plant, I haven't harvested any Snowryders.


----------



## dangreen (Oct 21, 2008)

Here are my 1 and half and partial diesels remaining. They will be pulled down this weekend for final dry weight and cure.  Pictures 1-5 are the plant i swear is a Ak47 auto looks nothing like the other plants smells so dank and is bulking up the most Tops cola is so fat almost soda can size. The other 2 are the plants i had cut half of one and the other is just a little bit of buds i didn't want premature.


----------



## koolhand77 (Oct 21, 2008)

Dan how tall are those snow ryders I thought they were low lying plants only 14" inches or was that the auto white russian. they look good did you keep the light high for stretch?


----------



## dangreen (Oct 21, 2008)

Yea they got stretched cause of the Diesels being so tall. But ya the 2 largest are over 2ft. But i was smart with my smallest one and stacked it on another pot. Buds still look like there gonna be tight on the taller ones so we shall see, but i hope the colas are nice.


----------



## Purple^stars (Oct 21, 2008)

holy cow Dan the snowryders look super! nice


----------



## fAMbAM808 (Oct 22, 2008)

you inspired me to buy snowryder seeds n grow it...


----------



## Purple^stars (Oct 22, 2008)

fAMbAM808 said:


> you inspired me to buy snowryder seeds n grow it...


 
lol nice dan did good huh...


----------



## Antikz (Oct 22, 2008)

wut was your reason for the 20/4 lighting was that just for veg?


----------



## jollygreengiant8 (Oct 22, 2008)

Antikz said:


> wut was your reason for the 20/4 lighting was that just for veg?


theyre autoflowering


----------



## dangreen (Oct 22, 2008)

jollygreengiant8 said:


> theyre autoflowering


Thanks


----------



## dangreen (Oct 22, 2008)

Pictures of my last Diesel Lady. I am putting it in the dark today for a couple days to see if it is any better. Then time to cut. If I don't see an improvement I wont take any pics before I chop. So enjoy. 

Also I have turned my light to 24 hours about a week ago to keep it warmer in there they seem to grow/respond faster when in the 70's, instead of 60's.


----------



## Purple^stars (Oct 22, 2008)

nice pics dan id like to know if leaving the plant in a 24hr dark period would work or do anything. but hey i just posted pics too chek em out.


----------



## dangreen (Oct 22, 2008)

Ya I did looking good man.


----------



## Danky^dank (Oct 22, 2008)

man there looking great! i wana see them all done and harvest day!


----------



## koolhand77 (Oct 22, 2008)

you might want to think of going three days in darkness that would really them up


----------



## Purple^stars (Oct 23, 2008)

dangreen said:


> Here are my 1 and half and partial diesels remaining. They will be pulled down this weekend for final dry weight and cure.  Pictures 1-5 are the plant i swear is a Ak47 auto looks nothing like the other plants smells so dank and is bulking up the most Tops cola is so fat almost soda can size. The other 2 are the plants i had cut half of one and the other is just a little bit of buds i didn't want premature.


Well it is posible.


----------



## matthewdmac (Oct 23, 2008)

72 hours isnt really that necessary, 24 hours is ideal for letting the plants know they are ready for the long awaited chop and produces that little bit extra resin production


----------



## dangreen (Oct 23, 2008)

Checked on my plant in the dark, I can't tell any difference in trichs, ill check it later tonight and see how she looks after 24 hours.


----------



## Purple^stars (Oct 23, 2008)

cool did you use a green light bulb so you could check them in dark and actually see.


----------



## dangreen (Oct 23, 2008)

I clipped a leaf and checked the trich's, I couldn't tell any difference. 


So i chopped her down. Here she is a hanging looks to be my largest yielder out of the Diesels. Smells nothing like the other diesels but its chronic for sure. 
All left in my room are the 3 Snowryders and half a Diesel.


----------



## dangreen (Oct 23, 2008)

I need help I am gonna order seeds tonight can't decide what I wanna get. I am defiantly getting 1 pack of 5 female Lowlife Auto Ak47. I Am thinking about maybe getting another 10 pack of Snowryders and keeping a male alive long enough to get pollen for sure. Or maybe just get 2 packs of the Ak's? Or maybe Auto White Russian?


----------



## Purple^stars (Oct 23, 2008)

Nice pics dan you think it may be an AK47 lowryder.

and get the AK and snowryder this order.


----------



## dangreen (Oct 23, 2008)

Ya i think it was a Ak seed just mixed up in the diesel but who knows. Im just worried not having enough light to keep a male alive at this point for snowryder seeds.... maybe I should wait till next grow and try to get a seed room set up by next harvest?


----------



## dangreen (Oct 23, 2008)

Just ordered 2 packs (5 seeds) of Auto AK47's. Want to keep similar heights in the room, also If i do like these i might get a regular pack later and seed.


----------



## Purple^stars (Oct 24, 2008)

nice man thats the same plan i have with my other pack of AK and my other pack of lowryder#2 breed for seed.


----------



## matthewdmac (Oct 24, 2008)

thats exactly what i am going to do with my Diesel Ryders, just founf 1 male and female in my room so all is good.


----------



## QueenBee (Oct 24, 2008)

dangreen said:


> Ya i think it was a Ak seed just mixed up in the diesel but who knows. Im just worried not having enough light to keep a male alive at this point for snowryder seeds.... maybe I should wait till next grow and try to get a seed room set up by next harvest?


I had 8 plants under one 250w cfl for a while and I kept a male to use for pollen. Even if its out of the light a bit it'l still give you some pollen, it doesnt need to grow to its full potential to do that. I actually just put my male in the utility when it started getting almost ready to drop pollen (think that was at about 4 weeks that I moved it out) so it spent its last couple of weeks just with the daylight from outside. If you could do that It could be worth a try? Even if it died at least youve tried but it should live long enough outside the grow room for your needs.


----------



## Surge420 (Oct 24, 2008)

Dan,
This is by far one of the best grow journals Ive seen. Im new to RIU, but been around for awhile. Nice grow dude. Props on the yields aswell. Im sold, ordering my Diesel Ryder seeds tonight.


----------



## dangreen (Oct 24, 2008)

QueenBee said:


> I had 8 plants under one 250w cfl for a while and I kept a male to use for pollen. Even if its out of the light a bit it'l still give you some pollen, it doesnt need to grow to its full potential to do that. I actually just put my male in the utility when it started getting almost ready to drop pollen (think that was at about 4 weeks that I moved it out) so it spent its last couple of weeks just with the daylight from outside. If you could do that It could be worth a try? Even if it died at least youve tried but it should live long enough outside the grow room for your needs.





Surge420 said:


> Dan,
> This is by far one of the best grow journals Ive seen. Im new to RIU, but been around for awhile. Nice grow dude. Props on the yields aswell. Im sold, ordering my Diesel Ryder seeds tonight.


Thanks for the comments Queen! I ordered the Auto Ak47's for now. Next grow ill try pollinate a female.


Thanks Surge, 
Ive spent a lot of time trying to make a nice journal. I really appreciate the comment. Good luck with your Diesel Ryders smoke is great.


----------



## crippledguy (Oct 24, 2008)

Dangreen there you go. nice grow. how tall did those diesel snowryders get when you chopped them down?

have you started the new Ak47?


----------



## dangreen (Oct 24, 2008)

Most of them were 18-24 inches, but I had one that was over 3ft tall. That plant kinda fucked me and where i had to keep the light at. And the buds on it were airy. 

No I haven't started the Ak47 yet. Just ordered seeds yesterday for it. As soon as I get them they will be started.


----------



## crippledguy (Oct 24, 2008)

for dure man, ill be around


----------



## Purple^stars (Oct 24, 2008)

Hey dan i was just wondering have you ever grown with the fox farm ocean forest soil or what soil type do you like to use that your most comfortble with?


----------



## dangreen (Oct 24, 2008)

Purple^stars said:


> Hey dan i was just wondering have you ever grown with the fox farm ocean forest soil or what soil type do you like to use that your most comfortble with?


I have only used Roots Organics soil and same with Nutrients made by Aurora Innovations.


----------



## dangreen (Oct 26, 2008)

That yield on that last plant was 45.9 grams dried.


----------



## QueenBee (Oct 27, 2008)

Sweeet!


----------



## rad3305201 (Oct 27, 2008)

great grow!!
were did you buy your seeds from ? and how many watts did you use ?


----------



## dangreen (Oct 27, 2008)

rad3305201 said:


> great grow!!
> were did you buy your seeds from ? and how many watts did you use ?


Thanks Queen.

Thanks Rad,
Anyways page 1-2 explains everything, if you decide to read it.


----------



## xman (Oct 27, 2008)

Hey dan glad you have enjoyed diesel as much as me! sorry I could not send pictures of my last diesel, but only just got a digital camera! anyways heres a couple of shots of my current grow AK47XLR2 (@4WKS),WHITE DWARF(@5WKS) AND DIESEL(@3WKS)


----------



## crippledguy (Oct 27, 2008)

how the germination coming?


----------



## dangreen (Oct 27, 2008)

xman said:


> Hey dan glad you have enjoyed diesel as much as me! sorry I could not send pictures of my last diesel, but only just got a digital camera! anyways heres a couple of shots of my current grow AK47XLR2 (@4WKS),WHITE DWARF(@5WKS) AND DIESEL(@3WKS)
> 
> View attachment 227395
> 
> View attachment 227396


Thanks for sharing Xman. Those babies look great. Whats were your yields on the Diesel?

I am still waiting on my Auto Ak47 seeds to arrive so no germination yet.


----------



## Purple^stars (Oct 27, 2008)

damn 45.9 grams dried thats alot congrats on that.


----------



## jollygreengiant8 (Oct 27, 2008)

Purple^stars said:


> damn 45.9 grams dried thats alot congrats on that.


i agree..good job..enjoy


----------



## dangreen (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks guys.

Here are the Snowryders they really got burnt bad last time I gave them nutes. They do not take nutes as well as the Diesel ryders. So I am just giving them straight water Ill give them some molasses in a few days. But pictures are starting with the oldest plant, then youngest, and plant starting in between which got stretched to much. Plants are smelling very fruity.


----------



## purpcraze (Oct 28, 2008)

sweet grow journal man i am thinking about starting a lr2 grow myself, would have gone dr but need to be stealthy. Keep it up i am wondering how much the sr yeilds


----------



## xman (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanks dangreen my last diesel yeilded between 18-38 grams each, under 400w hps, i have found that they do well on a 16/8 cycle, as i think the extra couple of hours dark helps to pump them up! please let us know how the snowryder yeilds and smokes, and congrats on your last diesel, what a beast! oh and these ak47xlr2 really take some space up as they branch out wide! could probably fit 2-3 diesel in the space that one ak47xlr2 takes up, and most are 25-30 inch tall already at 28 days old


----------



## crippledguy (Oct 28, 2008)

how are thing coming?


----------



## dangreen (Oct 29, 2008)

Is 6500K veg bulb or bloom for a t5 light?


----------



## Purple^stars (Oct 30, 2008)

dangreen said:


> Is 6500K veg bulb or bloom for a t5 light?


Hey Dan I Have no clue about that I think I might buy a 400 watt metal halide light but have you received your seeds yet. I just got a couple packs in yesterday afternoon check out my thread I posted pics. This time I got a free pack of dopeseeds skunk haze.


----------



## yellowsnakes (Oct 30, 2008)

.
¤
~~~~~~~


dangreen said:


> Is 6500K veg bulb or bloom for a t5 light?


 This will help you dangreen










good growing to ya 


~~~~~~~
¤
.


----------



## dangreen (Oct 30, 2008)

Thanks Yellow!


----------



## dangreen (Oct 30, 2008)

Pretty much all the Diesel Has been harvested have a few small buds still going on 2 of the plants hopefully will finish soon. But I will post pics of the buds that i haven't smoked lol and tally up numbers on Final yield on 7 plants tonight. Probably smoked a Oz already.


----------



## Purple^stars (Oct 30, 2008)

dangreen said:


> Pretty much all the Diesel Has been harvested have a few small buds still going on 2 of the plants hopefully will finish soon. But I will post pics of the buds that i haven't smoked lol and tally up numbers on Final yield on 7 plants tonight. Probably smoked a Oz already.


 
lol damn thats alot so would you by the dieselryder again what would you give it on a scale of 1 to 10?


----------



## Purple^stars (Oct 30, 2008)

dangreen said:


> Pretty much all the Diesel Has been harvested have a few small buds still going on 2 of the plants hopefully will finish soon. But I will post pics of the buds that i haven't smoked lol and tally up numbers on Final yield on 7 plants tonight. Probably smoked a Oz already.


 
lol damn thats alot so would you by the dieselryder again what would you give it on a scale of 1 to 10? oh and delete some of your pm's so i can pm you back lol.


----------



## dangreen (Oct 30, 2008)

So looks like I ended up with 6oz off 7 Diesel Ryders, which I am happy cause better then i thought I was going to do for my first Indoor Grow.


----------



## Purple^stars (Oct 30, 2008)

holy shit yeah man congrats on that, you have a hell of alot of bud now haha. Congrats man smoke it up.


----------



## koolhand77 (Oct 30, 2008)

6oz DRY? Thats pretty good. how tall did they get?


----------



## superryder (Nov 3, 2008)

fair do your grow good iam doing diesel ryders now ive got 2 and 2 ak47 xhindu kush but my ryders are 3 weeks from finishinglooking good bud massive already and my ak47s are at the start of flowering, all grown under 250 watt hps with coca a and b nutes with cann boost an pk 13/14 2 finsh then canna flush looks beautifull


----------



## dangreen (Nov 3, 2008)

I got my 10 Feminized Auto Ak47's today. And 10 Skunk Haze regular seeds not sure what im gonna do with them yet maybe outdoor. Ill take some pictures of the Snowryders tonight and the seeds. Been really sick so haven't done anything lately.


Yes dry weight 6oz on the dieselryder bud. And most were 18-26 inches, but had that one that was 4ft tall.


----------



## koolhand77 (Nov 3, 2008)

4 feet holy shit My beg seed is 30" hitting my hps light I am gonna have to rework her set up. I should of topped her but first grow didin't know what to expect. live and learn


----------



## SomeGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

koolhand77 said:


> 4 feet holy shit My beg seed is 30" hitting my hps light I am gonna have to rework her set up. I should of topped her but first grow didin't know what to expect. live and learn



Just supercrop it Koolhand. It will still bud just fine.


----------



## koolhand77 (Nov 3, 2008)

thats a thought...


----------



## Danky^dank (Nov 3, 2008)

dam dan! looks like your a happy camper! = rep for the dank ass nuggets


----------



## dangreen (Nov 3, 2008)

Here are my seeds!


----------



## dangreen (Nov 3, 2008)

So here are the girls. Starting with the middle aged plant which is stretched the most, then youngest to oldest. My oldest should be ready to harvest within the next few weeks.


----------



## Danky^dank (Nov 3, 2008)

dangreen said:


> So here are the girls. Starting with the middle aged plant which is stretched the most, then youngest to oldest. My oldest should be ready to harvest within the next few weeks.


dam that looks great man!!! oh and sick TV bro i hope mine starts filling out more


----------



## dangreen (Nov 3, 2008)

Haha thanks ya i love the TV. But i used it a lot more before i sold my x-box 360. Oh and BTW the Snowryders dont really stink, untill you shake them or move them. Then it starts to smell like a strong Starburts candy Mango I can't wait to try something different I love it!


----------



## koolhand77 (Nov 3, 2008)

those plants r sic man good for you. man My plant has been in flower for almost a month and not even close to you plant. I know your r auto flowering. such a shame I have no white crystals forming I'm getting depressed. another 4 weks. Does sativa take longer to flower?


----------



## caddyluck (Nov 4, 2008)

very nice grow, excellent job


----------



## dangreen (Nov 4, 2008)

koolhand77 said:


> those plants r sic man good for you. man My plant has been in flower for almost a month and not even close to you plant. I know your r auto flowering. such a shame I have no white crystals forming I'm getting depressed. another 4 weks. Does sativa take longer to flower?


Ya Kool Sativa take sometimes up to 12 weeks to flower, and won't really developing crystals untill last 3-4 weeks. Your girl looks good though.


----------



## Danky^dank (Nov 4, 2008)

dangreen said:


> Haha thanks ya i love the TV. But i used it a lot more before i sold my x-box 360. Oh and BTW the Snowryders dont really stink, untill you shake them or move them. Then it starts to smell like a strong Starburts candy Mango I can't wait to try something different I love it!


dude i noticed that!!! it really smells like a dank mango with skunk! thats awesome! cant wait till harvest keep up the good growing dan!!!


----------



## jollygreengiant8 (Nov 4, 2008)

ive got the same tv 

plants still look great man..how many snowryders do you have going at the moment? are you expecting similar results to the diesels?


----------



## dangreen (Nov 4, 2008)

Thats to funny that you have the same TV Jolly. 
Ive got 3 snowryders going and I don't expect the yields to be as good, but the smoke should be.


----------



## dangreen (Nov 4, 2008)

SMOKE REPORT 

*Name: *Diesel Ryder
* 
Breeder: *The Joint Doctor
* 
Genetics: *New York City Diesel x Lowryder #2
* 
Seed/Clone: *Seed*

indica/sativa: *Hydbrid - Mostly Sativa
* 
Trichomes: *Covered.
* 
Smell: *As soon as I open the jar a very pungent smell, with undertones of sweet skunky fuel, saturates the room. You can almost taste it. Even burns some eyelids.
* 
Taste: *Incredibly smooth out of a 3ft glass double perk bong, with a sweet after taste. 
* 
Density on a scale of 1-10: *6
* 
Ease of Growth: *Very forgiving all around strain to grow. Hardest part was in it's seedling / sprout phase. Also takes very little nutrients to burn.
* 
Yield: *6oz from 7 plants
* 
Flower Length: *58 days from germination.
*
Color: *Green, Red, Purple, Brown, Blue
* 
High: *The high is great. Starts out slow and moves into an intense head rush. Munchies and Couch lock from this smoke, from my 50% amber buds. Your face will start to hurt from nonstop smiling and laughing from the intense first hit. A very very strong cerebral buzz/ mixed with a good body high from start to finish without the lethargic side affects of coming down.
* 
Notes: *IMO this strain is still unstable, out of 7 plants I got 5 pheno's. They are all fire though. Hope for the one that turns purple!


----------



## Purple^stars (Nov 4, 2008)

Dan your snowryders are doing soooo great mine has really blasted off this past week ill have some up dated pics in alitlle bit in my thread. NICE SMOKE REPORT.


----------



## Danky^dank (Nov 7, 2008)

dangreen said:


> SMOKE REPORT
> 
> *Name: *Diesel Ryder
> *
> ...


god dam thats great info man! congrats! 3 foot double perk FTW!!!


----------



## dangreen (Nov 7, 2008)

This Snowryder was taken out tonight she is dying its her 11th week and only 5% amber oh well. Looks to be only about 15 grams.


----------



## koolhand77 (Nov 7, 2008)

Dan I was looking at your pics you posted before I wanted to tell you. You should get the cat high.jk lol When I was a kid my buddy had a dog that would wait in our bowl session till it got to him for his hit. it was fuckin funy. he would watch go around the circle and then get all excited. funny just thinking about again.


----------



## Purple^stars (Nov 8, 2008)

Dan yours look good I dont get why their dieing though these Snowryders are taking forever both me and dank are on day 57 today on our snowryders. Their site says their only supposed to take 10 week and mine might make it to the 10th week and ready to harvest but i dont think it will cause of this defected prolongd growth gene the snowryder has; maybe we just got a bad batch of seeds dan idk just maybe but its taking to long especially on yours i think mine showing great sighns but shit i have no clue what to tell since im unexperinced.


----------



## dangreen (Nov 8, 2008)

Purple^stars said:


> Dan yours look good I dont get why their dieing though these Snowryders are taking forever both me and dank are on day 57 today on our snowryders. Their site says their only supposed to take 10 week and mine might make it to the 10th week and ready to harvest but i dont think it will cause of this defected prolongd growth gene the snowryder has; maybe we just got a bad batch of seeds dan idk just maybe but its taking to long especially on yours i think mine showing great sighns but shit i have no clue what to tell since im unexperinced.


Ya I am not gonna do the snowryders again im sure its chronic but i might as well grow regular plants for the time and yield. I got 5 of my Auto AK47's in the dirt i dont think im gonna do a journal though. What do you guys think?


----------



## Purple^stars (Nov 8, 2008)

It probably should be harvested right now i think. HAve you sampled any of the snowryder DAN.


----------



## dangreen (Nov 8, 2008)

No its drying in my closet atm. In a few days.


----------



## Purple^stars (Nov 8, 2008)

Cool man!!! I cant wait to see what to see how yours turn out and how they look like; I hope they dont take forever to dry like how they take forever to grow LOL.


----------



## drew420man (Nov 10, 2008)

throw up a few pics of the diesel if you could. not full on journal thou


----------



## dangreen (Nov 10, 2008)

If you look a few pages back there are pictures of the Diesel.


----------



## dangreen (Nov 11, 2008)

So I got about 20 grams total but some of the buds were so light I will save them for hash making. I would say I got about 15 grams of solid bud off this Snowryder. I have smoked some of it and it is surprisingly strong, with a instant head rush. The taste is so fruity no other way to describe it, and very smooth. Smell is extremely fruity as well, very strong mango like fragrance. I'll give a proper smoke report when it is cured properly.


----------



## Danky^dank (Nov 11, 2008)

dangreen said:


> So I got about 20 grams total but some of the buds were so light I will save them for hash making. I would say I got about 15 grams of solid bud off this Snowryder. I have smoked some of it and it is surprisingly strong, with a instant head rush. The taste is so fruity no other way to describe it, and very smooth. Smell is extremely fruity as well, very strong mango like fragrance. I'll give a proper smoke report when it is cured properly.


OH DAM!!!!!!!!!! now i wana smoke mine!!! CONGRATS!!!!!!!!  aww man i cant wait to harvest!!! alota the pistols on mine are turning a red color! looks great man! purps is coming iver now and were gona take a lil test off his plant it just smells so dam good!  great job dan oh and plus rep


----------



## Purple^stars (Nov 11, 2008)

dangreen said:


> So I got about 20 grams total but some of the buds were so light I will save them for hash making. I would say I got about 15 grams of solid bud off this Snowryder. I have smoked some of it and it is surprisingly strong, with a instant head rush. The taste is so fruity no other way to describe it, and very smooth. Smell is extremely fruity as well, very strong mango like fragrance. I'll give a proper smoke report when it is cured properly.


 
Nice Dan looks dope me and dank are about to try some of mine.


----------



## ultimate procrastinator (Nov 11, 2008)

dangreen said:


> Ya I am not gonna do the snowryders again im sure its chronic but i might as well grow regular plants for the time and yield. I got 5 of my Auto AK47's in the dirt i dont think im gonna do a journal though. What do you guys think?


I think a journal on your AKs would be great, esp. because your journals are good quality and are a great reference point for others. But of course if you don't have time, you don't have time.

great job with everything


----------



## yellowsnakes (Nov 12, 2008)

.
¤
~~~~~~~


dangreen said:


> So I got about 20 grams total



Very nice harvest *dangreen*

I'm definetly interested in the Snowrider. Sounds very good.



good growing to ya


*yellowsnakes*




~~~~~~~
¤
.


----------



## Danky^dank (Nov 12, 2008)

mines looking close to harvest


----------



## Purple^stars (Nov 12, 2008)

Danky^dank said:


> mines looking close to harvest


 
YEp mine too!!! MMMM Mango


----------



## dangreen (Nov 13, 2008)

Ya I can stop smoking it the taste is so fruity its great. I am happy with it to bad yield was not great, very light buds too. But that is because of the stretch from having tall ass Diesel Ryders. I've learned from that so i have my shit set up a little better.


----------



## Purple^stars (Nov 13, 2008)

dangreen said:


> Ya I can stop smoking it the taste is so fruity its great. I am happy with it to bad yield was not great, very light buds too. But that is because of the stretch from having tall ass Diesel Ryders. I've learned from that so i have my shit set up a little better.


 
nice man i cant wait to actually try it matter of fact ima go taste test the calyx sacs that my seeds were in their pretty dry allready i got 30 seeds so faroff my snowryder and I havent harvested yet i have 9 more days to go dan. Plus they all appear to be very mature in their color thickness and the finger presssing test but imm letting them dry out for 4 weeks then ill try to germ some and ill let you know.


----------



## dangreen (Nov 13, 2008)

Ok so I decided to chop this snowryder down. Having issues, not sure what is going on but it was dying. There is actually about 10% amber in the trich's, so i am not to worried. I found a pollen sack on the Top bud i think its from Stress, so thats another reason i decided to cut it down. This plant smells a lot stronger then the last one i harvsted also more covered in Trichomes.


----------



## Danky^dank (Nov 13, 2008)

dam that looks great!!! i think mines very close to harvest! go check the update pics dan. let me know how much longer


----------



## dangreen (Nov 13, 2008)

I did check yours out its hard to say do you have a pocket scope?


----------



## Danky^dank (Nov 13, 2008)

dangreen said:


> I did check yours out its hard to say do you have a pocket scope?


i just updated it with new pics, and yeah i have a scope. i would like to just cut it down now...


----------



## Danky^dank (Nov 13, 2008)

i really need the space im using back for another grow. what do you think? im over this grow...


----------



## caddyluck (Nov 13, 2008)

oh, man! that's that sticky-icky-icky! shit looks so nice.....


----------



## Danky^dank (Nov 13, 2008)

dude are nugs look so much alike, like down to the way we trimmed them


----------



## dangreen (Nov 13, 2008)

haha fo sho


----------



## koolhand77 (Nov 15, 2008)

very nice dan looks great can't wait to grow mine. I tried to rep but couldn't.


----------



## dangreen (Nov 20, 2008)

So I got 25 grams off that last snowryder bud smells so good, its curing now.


----------



## koolhand77 (Nov 20, 2008)

hey dan whats your next grow gonna be you gonna go auto and regular journal is a must.


----------



## dangreen (Nov 21, 2008)

I started Auto Ak47's and i have a journal started in my Sig link.


----------



## Purple^stars (Nov 22, 2008)

nice man!!


----------



## dangreen (Dec 4, 2008)

*Hello Everyone 
This is my Last Snowryder harvested yesterday turned out pretty dank not much bud but looks and feels dense. Smell is very strong fruity/minty. My last snowryder i ended up with 22grams, of really fluffy buds. But smoke is great very up beat not a downer couch lock smoke. And keeps you high for a while. 
*


----------



## caddyluck (Dec 4, 2008)

Alright man! congrats, good growing! you got some nice pics too, I tried to rep ya but I guess I gotta spread some around first----ya know!


----------



## koolhand77 (Dec 5, 2008)

Dan how are you dying?


----------



## dangreen (Dec 5, 2008)

koolhand77 said:


> Dan how are you dying?


I hope im not dying!

Lol, I hang them from a string in my closet with the fan and heater in there keeping it about 72%. If that's what you meant.


----------



## koolhand77 (Dec 5, 2008)

lmao yhea thats it. DRYing How long couple three days. 72 percent or 72 degrees?


----------



## dangreen (Dec 5, 2008)

Probably takes about 3-4 days 72 degree's lol. How are you planning on drying yours?


----------



## jollygreengiant8 (Dec 5, 2008)

looks tasty! +rep


----------



## koolhand77 (Dec 5, 2008)

well, probably the same wayas you I don't have alot of other space so I will turn all the fans on string dry them for about 3 or 4 days. 

The germination and seedling startup of the auto's do you have to start them under cfl's or t5's? or can you start right with HPS. i was thinking of using my MH untill they show sex and then fire up the hps?


----------



## kinghash (Dec 8, 2008)

Hey is it cured yet?! Dying to hear a smoke report!


----------



## dangreen (Dec 10, 2008)

*Name: *Snow Ryder
* 
Breeder: *Dope-seeds.com
* 
Genetics: *Snow white x LR#2
* 
Seed/Clone: *Seed*

indica/sativa: *Hydbrid - Mostly Sativa
* 
Trichomes: *Covered.
* 
Smell: *Extremely Fruity
* 
Taste: *Incredibly smooth out of a 3ft glass double perk bong, with a fruity /mango after taste. 
* 
Density on a scale of 1-10: *5 (i'm sure density could be better if i kept plant a lot closer to the light)
* 
Ease of Growth: *Very forgiving all around strain to grow. Hardest part was in it's seedling / sprout phase. Also takes very little nutrients to burn.
* 
Yield: *61 grams 3 plants
* 
Flower Length: *10-11 weeks from germination.
*
Color: *Green, Yellow, Red
* 
High: *The high is great. Starts out with a nice head rush. No munchies or couchlock from this smoke. Is is a relaxing high. A very strong cerebral buzz/ mixed with a good body high from start to finish without the lethargic side affects of coming down.
* 
Notes: Try and Keep your nodes close together for tighter buds.


Pictures would be better but my Battery died.*


----------



## koolhand77 (Dec 10, 2008)

great smoke report.


----------



## dangreen (Dec 11, 2008)

Thanks Koolhand,
How your baby doing? And you can start your auto's under any light, I start mine under the HPS.


----------



## koolhand77 (Dec 11, 2008)

kool I was thinking about the MH for a couple three weeks then switch over. {lant is coming along. Alot oif the hairs on the lower part of the plant have turned brown so I am starting my flush now. Chop in say 2 weeks maybe week and 1/2.


----------



## dangreen (Dec 12, 2008)

Nice bro glad to hear you get some your own smoke finally! Then you get to experience the auto world!


----------



## jhershner11 (Dec 12, 2008)

roots huh? You must be from oregon? eugene maybe? Me too. That stuff austin makes is ok, but there are much better nutes out there. aqua serene has turned too comercialized. Try oregons constant gardener in springfield. Their harvest moon organics is the best stuff I have ever used! you'll be fine though.


----------



## kinghash (Dec 12, 2008)

thanks great smoke report!


----------



## dangreen (Dec 12, 2008)

jhershner11 said:


> roots huh? You must be from oregon? eugene maybe? Me too. That stuff austin makes is ok, but there are much better nutes out there. aqua serene has turned too comercialized. Try oregons constant gardener in springfield. Their harvest moon organics is the best stuff I have ever used! you'll be fine though.


Yea Eugene, I agree how Aqua Serene is turned commercialized, I love constant gardener. I have looked at the moon organics but i have a pretty good system for these auto's with the Roots formula. Plus these auto's don't need much nutrients. Also another reason i have not tried anything else is because i still have a lot of nutes, maybe once i run out ill look more into that moon organics. Thanks for the imput. What soil do you use for your grows and what strains?



kinghash said:


> thanks great smoke report!


Thanks!


----------



## jhershner11 (Dec 12, 2008)

I have previously used the number 4 soil from oregons constant gardener with good results and exceptional flavor, but I have since gone back to fox farm using the pure blend pro series and supplimenting with harvest moon nutrients like the bone meal and plant growth enhancer. So far I have had excellent yeilds. much bigger than an all organic formulas. I did hydro for years, but prefer the forgiving nature of soil. I am currently growing a strain that I created, hash plant crossed with train wreck, a california kush, williams wonder and a mango strain. I am going to eliminate the mango and just do kush, hash/train strain, and willies.


----------



## dangreen (Dec 13, 2008)

Yum that sounds good man.


----------



## chicagokushman23 (Dec 30, 2008)

hey dang. i cum check this gro every day even tho its done. im doin 75 diesel ryders right now under 1400 watts. waitin to see sume hairs ya know. did the diesel ryder have da fuel smell, red grapefruit?


----------



## dangreen (Dec 30, 2008)

chicagokushman23 said:


> hey dang. i cum check this gro every day even tho its done. im doin 75 diesel ryders right now under 1400 watts. waitin to see sume hairs ya know. did the diesel ryder have da fuel smell, red grapefruit?


A few of them kinda smelt like diesel but i work on Actual Diesel not really similar smells. But the smell is indescribable, just straight mouth-watering. I think it will depend on the pheno types you get. That is gonna be a huge grow let me know how it turns out good luck.


----------



## koolhand77 (Dec 30, 2008)

hey Dan come check out the new grow link in the sig. peace


----------



## chicagokushman23 (Jan 5, 2009)

def will. so far so good. ill start postin pics in my journal as soon as sex shows. im also doin 10 narkush an hindu kush in a closet type sog. ill flower those in six weeks. thx for the info. my cuzzin cops it off a guy here an it smells like fuel in a way


----------



## kinghash (Mar 7, 2009)

my snowryder is at 6 and a half weeks, hows it looking?


----------

